# LGBT Weight Loss Thread Part 2



## Damelottie

​


----------



## Frenchy74

just bookmarking - not posting but reading regulalry; it inspires me to see how well you're all doing. 

good luck with the weight loss to all of you

Gini x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Just bookmarking...

I have had a really bad weekend... lots of booze, and naughty food


----------



## jellybean123

Well over the weekend I ate a kebab and a whole packet of chocolate bourbons!! On the plus side I didn't eat much else!! Oh dear...I really need to pull it together!!

Who is weighing in and when?


----------



## lesbo_mum

my weigh in is tomorrow but i have well and truely fallen off the wagon with 3 donuts today and a fudge cake bar


----------



## pem

2lb off for me at the weekend....BUT, then I ate 2 sausages on sunday and mash and i had steak and chips and a small chocolate santa yeaterday...ooops...think it must be PMS..again. I am miserable, feel sorry for myself and want to eat anything i can get my hands on....


----------



## katena

I am off the wagon completely - as were off to Goa on Thursday!

But...im sure when i'm bacj i'd have put back on the 7lbs ive lost and will be right back at the start again!!!

Good luck to you all 

k


----------



## lesbo_mum

I am about to get weighed  

Katena my mate from work also flys to Goa on Thursday her flight is a 2pm ish...


----------



## Pinktink

Hi everyone!

Have a lovely holiday katena 

good luck for weigh in em, hope you have a good loss 

I've been trying really hard this week, been doing lots of exercise to get off a few more pounds before I start stimms, then going to take it easy with the exercise. We went on a two hour walk and swam for am hour today, am pooped now! Xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

I gained a pound   Not surprised thou really lol

Well done Amber with all the exercise. When do you start stimms?


----------



## Pinktink

Don't worry Em, you'll lose it next week  

I weighed myself today and have put on 2lb since i've started down regging  don't know how as i've been sticking to WW and doing lots of exercise. I know it's only 2lb but I was really upset as my BMI is right on the edge of what's ok for my clinic (no higher than 30) and I get really scared that the treatment won't work because of me being too fat  

We've got our scan on the 17th to see if i'm down regged, so will be starting stimms then if all is ok xxx


----------



## pem

Pinktink - don't worry hun, my IVF worked when i had a BMI of 35......DR does make u put weight on...i put on nearly a stone and a half throughout the IVF/BFP/mc process....anyway at BMI 30 u are not fat....so don't beat yourself up, loads of


----------



## Pinktink

Thank-you Pem    that's made me feel a lot better. I put on a stone last time but was also eating lots of treats..ooops! So wasn't sure if it was the treatment or me just eating too much bad shizzle.

I feel good in myself, my clothes are all much looser and I feel healthy from eating better and all the exercise, just get worried about the IVF not working because of my weight.

I think i'm just so scared it'll all go wrong like last time and I don't want it to be my fault   I think once we've had our first scan after starting stimming and it shows the amount of follies are ok then i'll be able to relax a little bit! God this is hard! xxx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

I had a rather stressful appointment at the fertility clinic today. I've written about it in the general chit chat thread but the up shot of it is that I need to lose 2.5 stone before I can expect my medication to properly work and get me ovulating and before they'll consider doing anything else to help with the process.

I've been asked to go back in 3 months with a goal of being 1.5 stone down. Gulp! If I've got that far they might consider clomid apparently. I'm not sure if we'll take it so soon, but at least we'll start to have options. So that's 7lb a month for the next three months. 2lb a week. In theory, that should be doable, right?

I've just started. I had salad for tea and took the dog on a brisk mile long walk afterwards. I'll do my first proper weigh in tomorrow and start counting again from there.

I look forward to getting chatting to you all on here again. I think I'm going to need the moral support...

*PinkTink*, it is so easy to blame ourselves when things don't work out, but Pem is right. With a BMI of 30 you are not at all overweight and a few pounds won't make a jot of difference to the success of your treatment. That is unfortunately in fates hands, but you've already given it the best chance possible weight wise by being healthy now. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Gina. x


----------



## Pinktink

Thanks Gina, i've just replied to you on the other thread.  

Yes 2lb a week is totally do-able   xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Keep going guys!!!

Gina, I lost 3 stone in 3/4 months on weight watchers... You can do it!!!! I'm now a stone lighter than when I got preg with alex and finding it harder to get preg now... Oh how motivating am I?!

Good luck all!! Xxx


----------



## jellybean123

Finally, finally!! After plateau-ing for mor than 4 weeks I have lost 3lbs!! Just in time for a weeks holiday in the Dominican Republic!! 

I'm aiming for another 40lbs off this year, id be happy with 30lbs I think!! I must start to exercise!!


----------



## flatbingo

Hi Everyone

I'd like to join you in the weight loss campaign. I am due to start with a KD in march and want to really start losing weight to give myself the best chance possible. I have about a stone to lose to get my BMI to 30 so this is my first goal.

Really looking forward to getting some support on here because losing weight for me is such as struggle!!!

Good luck to everyone.

I'd like one of those weight loss tickers - anyone tell me how I do it?

xxxxxx

Michelle


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Michelle

Jusy click on somebody elses ticker and it will take you direct to the site.

Good luck

xxx


----------



## flatbingo

Thankyou

Can't believe I've managed to do it!

Now just gotta lose the weight


xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi

Do you mind if I join this group?  I need to shift some weight pre treatment in June and Ive just joined slimming world but Im actually not understanding how it works.. I had the quickest induction of my life yesterday and walked away just thinking I would pick it up once I read through the books but I read through them last night and its a little confusing..

Would be great to have others to SW with and lose weight with.. anyone who is at slimming world at the moment and could maybe help me get that lightbulb moment of how it works? 

Good luck everyone with weigh ins xx


----------



## snagglepat

Hiya,

A week in and I've lost 2lb. It would have been more as I was down 2.5lb yesterday but last night we went round to some neighbours for dinner and she served up these enormous portions before I had a chance to say anything. Still, 2lbs a week is on target so it's all OK.

A couple of days in to my diet I decided to switch to SW. A friend is doing really well on it and I thought it would be easier to support each other if we were on the same plan, so that's what I'm doing. I've got a pretty good idea of how it all works *Strawbs*, so please just ask if there's anything you want to know. Anyone else on SW? I'm not going to any classes, just following the rules based on a book my MIL has lent to me. At least it's free that way. 

How is everyone else doing?

Gina. x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi snagglepat

Thanks for replying.. Ive done myself an eating menu for the next two weeks (for red days only) and its includes recipes off ther site but I think what Im not getting is how it fundamentally works so without the recipes Im not sure exactly what to eat but I am going to re read the books over the weekend.. I definitely dont understand Extra Easy as that just means I could eat whatever I wanted whenever I wanted.. Are you doing green or red or EE?

thanks again !
xx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Strawbs,

I'm doing the green and red days but I've only had green days so far. I figured I'd let myself get used to one before embarking on the other, but I'm probably going to try a red day this week.

I only have the standard book as reference so have been basing everything on that. I've made meals using mostly free foods with the odd healthy extra or sin food thrown in, like tonight I made a beef stew packed full of veggies with rice. I only had a small amount of the beef so that I didn't go over my healthy extra amount but everything else was free so I could pig out as much as I wanted on that. If I'm hungry between meals I snack on fruit, leftovers from the night before (I've taken to making lots specifically for this purpose) or those instant pasta 'mug shots'. The 1% fat flavours are all free.

From what I can gather the diet works by keeping combinations of carbs and proteins to a minimum, though that doesn't make complete sense given eggs and tofu are free on green days, but then the green days are really quite low fat so maybe that makes up for it. I think you'd still need to limit your dairy intake on extra easy so it's not quite 'eat whatever you fancy' though, and your sugars are restricted too.

I'm really getting into it. I particularly like being able to save up a few sins so I can have a couple of small squares of dark chocolate of an evening. Mmmmm.



Gina.


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks Gina..  I spent my saturday morning going over the books and cracked the code I believe.. Im going to do a mixture of red and green but red being my favourite..  Have you been doing it for long? Im absolutely bemused as to how I could lose weight by eat this much food!    I seem to have just eaten all weekend - granted lots of fruit and salads etc but still..

Jules x


----------



## Pepstar

Jules - I am doing slimming world again after putting on a few pounds over the Christmas/Jan period.  Last year I lost over 2 stone and like you couldn't believe that it happened eating so much food.  I tend to mostly eat green days and use one of the healthy extras for dinner - we found that we generally don't eat more than 100grams of fish/chicken etc anyways so this works quite well for us.  That being said on the weekends we often have red days as we tend to do more stew based meals and cooked breakfasts.

The slimming world magazine is also quite good as it gives a lot of receipes and an eating plan which might help you with some more ideas.


----------



## jellybean123

I've never been into the idea of SW before (hated the idea of food being labelled *sins*), but it is starting to interest me from your posts. My partner and i are both trying to get motivated but it is so hard as she is a really fussy eater and we like such different things. I had lost 70lbs but have put 12lbs back on since September .


----------



## Strawbs78

jellybean

Im yet to go to first weigh in but Ive been weighing myself and although they say my weight is the same I got in to my jeans for the first time in two months on saturday night!! so something must be working!!    Im eating so much food, It is a bit confusing at the beginning but once you get it then its ok.. Let me know if you need any help
x


----------



## snagglepat

Hiya,

Just a quick update here. Got a lot going on atm with sick family so I'm touching base quite infrequently. 

However, slimming world really is working a treat for me and I'm finding it really easy to stick to even though life is currently chaotic. I weighed myself this morning and I've lost another 3lb this week, bringing me to 7lb in three weeks. Yeah! If I keep this up I'll blast past the target the specialist set me by the time I see him in May. 

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## Strawbs78

HI Gina

That is fantastic!  Had my first weigh in yesterday with SW and Ive lost 4 lbs, I am seriously hoping for a loss like that again next week but even if it is 2lbs I'll be happy..

Just had pizza express with DP and I was so good!  chicken salad and asked that it have no potato, asked them to take the bread away when they delivered it and had light dressing on the side - whoop whoop!  Means I can have a glass of wine tonight..

Eating loads and cant believe it really.. Have you tried the SW chicken satay recipe? It is divine!!

xx


----------



## pem

Well done gina - thats fantastic news!

I have been to tenerife for 10 days and put on 8lb.....    thats what cooked brekkies, icecreams and no exercise does for you...oops!

back on the wagon big time now, have to lose that 8lb and another 2 b4 this impending FET....thats approx 6 wks away! Anything is possible i hope..

well done in pizza express strawbs!!! hope the wine was good!

Good luck everyone.... 

emma x


----------



## Strawbs78

Im off to weigh in in an hour and after a massively boozy weekend Im not sure I will have lost any but here's hoping Ive atleast stayed the same!!! Will report back.. x


----------



## snagglepat

Hey Strawbs,

You've had nearly a week to report back on the consepquences of your boozy weekend. Was it really that terrible?   

I had a rough week last week. I spent one day down in Bristol packing up the contents of my aunt's house boat so I just had to eat what I could when I could, then I was at a birth for two days in much the same situation so I didn't lose an ounce. However, I'm back on track this week and I've lost another 2lb, so I'm now 9lb down and just on the cusp of dropping below 14 stone - something that hasn't happened since I was pregnant. 

How is everyone else doing?

Gina. x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey Gina

Sorry for not reporting in    After that crazy boozy weekend I gained an lb!   BUT I have just been to weigh in today and even though I did drink more than my allowance last week (over 3 nights of dinners with friends) I still managed to lose 2.5lbs!!!!!!    I dont quite know how it happened but hey who cares right! so that's 5.5lb in total for me so far with any luck I'll catch up to you soon!  Im off to Australia next week and Ive made a vow to not eat myself around the country and keep to my SW as I'll be gutted if I gain it all back..

Congrats on the 14st honey that is fab!!

Much love xo


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi ladies can I join your weight loss thread!!

I started Lighterlife on Friday with a BMI of 32 (when did that happen!!) I have been good and not cheated at all and not eaten the 4 foodpacks a da some days 2 or 3, as I am not hungry and in 4 days I lost 7 lbs- so pleased, but I realise that it will be mainly fluid!! - we had to go for a meet with the counsellor tonight.  I have to go for the week weigh in and group session on Thurs.  
I have done WW before and  when I was setting out on treatment in 05 and lost 25 lbs but it is all back and more, with each cycle and the emotional side effects of 5 years later still TTC for my baby, and I have such a sweet tooth.

L x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi JJ1

Of course you can join.. WE are all doing it in different ways but it is so good to be doing it together!  Since my last weigh in on the 17th Ive lost another 2.5lbs so it is slowly but surely coming off.. Ive been doing SW for just over a month now and Ive lost 9lbs already which I am shocked at to be honest as I am eating so much food its crazy!!  

Im off on holiday today to Australia for two weeks but Ive taken my gym gear and intend on sticking to SW as much as I possibly can so lets hope I dont gain when Im away!  If I can stay the same I'll be super happy..

Good luck and I'll report back in a couple of weeks xoxo


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Well I rejoined weight watchers on saturday and am determined this time to lose as much weight as possible before end of may as thats when we want to try again, feel in a better frame of mind this time and have planned all our meals for the week and have stuck to them so far lol and they have been fab, can eat loads of points at mo tho it seems.  
Hoping to have a good weight loss this week, altho I have a horrid sinus infection and started on 10 days of steroids and antibs on sun morning so any loss would be good!!
Good luck all, looking forward to hearing how you all are geting on and exchanging some recipes!!

Maggie
xx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

Welcome Maggie! And good luck with it - losing weight on steroids is going to be a challenge, but I'm sure you'll be able to do it. At least it's just for 10 days. I hope they help you to feel better quickly, and it's really exciting that you'll be trying again soon. Yey!

JJ1 - 7lbs in 4 days! Wow! You'll have dropped the excess weight in no time at that rate! Let us know how your weigh in goes. 

Good luck with sticking to the diet on your travels Strawbs. Sounds like you'll have an amazing time regardless.  I love Australia. Whereabouts are you going?

I've had another dodgy week here. Visiting relatives from overseas certainly make sticking to things a lot harder. By the weekend I'd regained 2lbs, but since Sunday I've been very good and on my weigh-in this morning I've dropped 3 since then. So I've made an official loss of 1lb this week. It's better than nothing but it's a little frustrating when I know it could have been more. Oh well. The rellies have gone again now and won't be back for a week so I have until next Thursday to drop as much as possible before an inevitable Easter weekend binge.

Good luck to all!

Gina. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Maggie how difficult to try and loose weight and have steroids!!!

Gina well done on the 3 lbs weight loss!!

I lost another 1.5 lbs in 3 days so 8.5 lbs in the week and I am not hungry at all and don't eat the 4 sachets a day!! today I did have 1/4 cheese sandwich it was an automatic hand out when offered it at lunchtime without thinking!!!

L x


----------



## magsandemma

HI all

Well despite the steroids I am quite pleased with my first weigh in as lost 3lb!!  Started going to line dancing with a couple of friends on a thurs morning now too, lol, I actually quite enjoyed it.

Gina & JJ1  -  Well done on the weight losses

Hope all doing well!!  

Maggie
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

maggie my work colleague goes line dancing and she has lost loads of weight and loves it!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I lost 3 lbs this week so 11.5 lbs in 2 weeks- but I'm away for Easter so think there mayb some relapsing!!!l

how's everyone else doing & going to cope with Easter??


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi everyone

Well Im back from Australia and had my SW weigh in today and I didnt gain a single pound woohoooooooooooooo!!!!!!! Last holiday I gained 8 but I worked so hard this time and gymed every day and ate so well during the day and then went out every night for dinner so i am just so pleased!!!

Cant wait now Im back on SW properly to see if I lose again next week albeit I did just treat myself with an easter egg!! Thankfully I was in the air for easter and DW was back in Sydney as her trip has been extended by 3 weeks 

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Strawbs that is great well doneand great will power u have 



I have fallen off the wagon seriously this week so dreading going tomorrow


----------



## snagglepat

Yeah, I've fallen too. Easter surrounded by family has done me in and I've caved several times. We're not going to be guest free until Saturday so I'll risk the scales again then and see how far I have to go to catch up with myself.

I still have over a month to go till that appointment though...

Strawbs, that is really well done! Go you! 

Gina. x


----------



## pem

I have fallen big time too...weigh in planed for monday...recent BFN casued some serious comfort eating....    Back on the wagon to prepare for impending stinky IVF cycle......here's to lovely dieting!

Well done strawbs.....i'm impressed!


----------



## katena

I'm still on the diet wagon.....its bloody hard work isnt it?!

I was rather chuffed with myself that i avoided Easter Eggs - but im secretly miffed as i lurrrrrrve easter egg choccy!

I've got a rather silly question - but what happens if i do get a BFP ( ) with regards to dieting??

I dont want to balloon if i get preggers!  

Pem -dont be too down on yourself about the comfort eating...it must be hard. Just put a lock on the biccy tin!!

JJ1 -  hows lighter life going? Ive heard its rather expensive - an i ask how much it costs?

k


----------



## Strawbs78

Well done everyone for getting back on the wagon, I am seriously craving some kind of sweet today - I must be ovulating or something!!  

We can all do it I have no doubt..  Just a word to the wise for those actually doing their treatment though I have read (and Im sure there are loads of theories so dont quote me on it) that you should be losing weight whilst trying to conceive as apparently it does things to your hormone levels i.e. they say to lose the weight prior to treatment - I did it whilst in treatment last time (didnt work but that is probably totally not the reason) so this time Im trying to do it beforehand, I just remember that really stuck out in my mind..

xoox


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I put on a 1 1/2 LBS  i thought it would be more on as I had seriously fallen off the bandwagon! But trying to get focused again.  
Katena- LL is £70 a week and a hour and a half session- they open groups if your BMI is over 30 then you are on the 14 wks abstinence programme, if it is <29 then you can do Lighterlife Lite 3 packs and a meal.  But there is no food shopping at all!!

Good luck everyone
L x


----------



## Strawbs78

Well after all my good work I have done nothing but eat and drink booze (and have a few cigs) for the past 4 days, no idea what happened just rebelled big time!  Am back on track now but no doubt will gain this week.. Ive gotten out of the habit of writing things down too so I need to go back to tracking my food.. O'well onwards and upwards they say! Will let you know Wednesday x


----------



## pem

Well, after my holiday, FET, BFN and all associated comfort eating, alcoholic tendencies etc etc etc....I have managed to put on 9lb........................9 bloomin lb....Will be tracking food here too and back to the exercise, really hoping to lose it again b4 more treatment....

good luck girls.....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Pem after your upsetting time with your cycle, you are allowed a blip and you know that you can and do loose it so don't beat yourself up!

Straws - maybe you were going through an adolescent phase and rebelling -best of luck now you are back on track

L x


----------



## welshginge

A question for you lovely lot who have had IVF. Did you put on much weight during your tx? Already worrying despite not having my 'go ahead' appt yet.


----------



## pem

Hate to tell you this but I put on nearly 1 1/2 stone during my IVF treatment......think it was a combo of the drugs, comfort eating and not doing my usual exercise....


----------



## M2M

Huge hugs for you Pem - you're allowed a weight gain after the stress of treatment and the BFN! 

I'm fully expecting to put on a fair amount during TX so have stopped going to Slimming World now - don't think I could bear the humiliation of gaining weight every week and not being able to explain why (don't really want to tell a bunch of strangers about IVF!) - but am still eating healthily.

DP has decided that I'm no longer on Slimming World but am on a new plan called Baby World and she's been reading up about good foods for fertility - bless her!  Whenever I say "Hmm I fancy some crisps" she says "Why don't you have an apple as crisps do not make happy babies!" 

I think I heard that a 10lb gain during stimming is fairly normal but it's all fluid and should go. Though I do know that comfort eating is probably going to play a huge part of it for me! Zita West also recommends that you avoid exercise other than gentle walking so I expect I'll be taking it easy on the morning/evening powerwalks to work! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## katena

i lost 4 lbs last week - however i fully expect to gain them again this week. Seen as its my b'day as the 2nd part of my 2ww!!!!

Pem -    tx is soooooo stressful - dont beat yourself up for putting weight on and i bet it'l be gone quickly!

k


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I put on at least a stone each IVF cycle I did- my problem being that I never lost it in between starting another!! my work colleague lost 13 lbs in her first week after a failed IVF cycle- all the fluids and bits we eat!

L x


----------



## snagglepat

Hi all,

Another lb down for me this morning. Things have slowed down considerably but then I am being a bit more relaxed with the diet while we have my aussie family staying with us. They're due to fly out on Thursday morning but if the flight is cancelled there are no new tickets until mid May - everyone is snapping them up, so they could be here for a lot longer. My weight loss will be very slow if that continues. I find it very hard to feel like I'm a good host without offering regular desserts etc. Oh well, we'll get there!

Gina. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Gina a pound is still a pound- it is so hard with visitors! keep going


L x


----------



## pem

I agree...a lb is a lb....a pound of fat actually looks massive..think of a lb of butter.. 

I am fully back on the wagon this week...due to weigh in on monday next week but depending on when i start to downreg again i may be putting even more on soon.....   

am very peckish right now.......could eat lots and lots and lots...mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## snagglepat

I'm peckish too and am just about to tuck into a 'Mug Shot'. I know they have very little nutritional value and are almost pure carbs but they're pretty tasty and on a slimming world green day I can eat as many as I like. The week when I ate two a day I lost 3lb. Madness! But yummy...

Our guests just left for a flight that should in theory now be taking off. We shall see if they end up back here in another couple of days, but the signs are good that they'll be back in Melbourne on Friday. I really want to visit them now and Ember has been in tears since they left because she 'wants to go to Katie's house'. Bless. If only it didn't take 24 hours and several thousand pounds to get there... Mind you, with cafe culture so entrenched into Melbourne's existence we'd end up the size of small planets overnight if we did go. Maybe we'd better wait until after baby number two, if we ever get there.

Thanks for the positivity folks!

Pem - good luck with it! I'll be checking in on Monday to see how you've fared. 

Best wishes to everyone else,

Gina. x


----------



## Strawbs78

hi all

well I was very naught and didnt bother going to weigh in today.. I know I should have but just couldnt face it.. Ive had yet another bad week but am back on the wagon as of today well and truly.. DW finally coming home this weekend after being stuck in Australia and Im super excited!

I'll come back on when I go back to weigh in next week....

Well done on the 1lb!! I put on 2lb last week woops x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

How is everyone doing?  

I wasn't very good this week but still managed a pound loss- so 17 lbs so far.

L x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi all

Well just back from holidays and 7 lbs heavier so I am back on the slimming world programme completely and going to try and not drink for four weeks to shift the weight ive gained.. feeling a bit gutted but such is life, onwards adn upwards hey!


----------



## katena

Blimy jj1 - thats a maasive loss....can i ask in how long?? How are you doing with it?

I've been off the diet for a little while and typically the weight has started to creep back on   

I'm gonna wait to find out the result of this tx and if its negative...its back to the diet BIG STYLE!!!  

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sorry I have been a bit AWOL, I have been busy and away for work etc. I went to the LL weigh in today and I's lost another 4 lbs- so 21 lbs in 7 weeks. (I haven't been as strict as I should and one week I was bad and put on 1 1/2 lbs!

Strawbs I hope that you are doing well on slimming world- it is so hard when you are on holidays.

Katena I really hope that you get a bfp and are putting weight on!! for the right reasons

L x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Right... I'm back on this thread again. 


Last week I bought my Wedding Dress (and it currently doesn't fit me), so I'm desperately trying to loose weight before the end of September when I can go and see the dressmaker for the first fitting. 
So far both DP and I have tried to give up bread... which has meant having cuppa soup for lunch at work (even in this hot weather!)


Is anyone interested in having a weekly weigh-in?


----------



## lmb15

Hey everyone,
I know this thread has been dormant for a while, but was wondering if i could join in on the action? I'd like to lose 2 stone, but would be happy with 1.5 stone. Got half a stone of baby weight to shift, plus half a stone of IVF weight and a half a stone of honeymoon weight, and then half a stone for good luck! I want to get back to the weight i was when we got married last March.
Only drawback is i can't exercise yet as been in and out of hospital having various operations since i had Isaac   Which is a bummer cos before i got pregnant i actually liked the gym and used to go 3-4 times a week. So looks like it's gonna be a diet only method for me for at least a couple of moths till i get the go ahead to exercise again. I'm also on a high dose of  steroids, which isn't going to make things any easier. Oh well.

So, anyone want to join me for some weekly weigh ins and to moan about needing to lose weight?!

Lisa x


----------



## jo36

Yep, yep, yep!!!!! I joined WW about 3 weeks ago, doing it online. First 2 weeks I lost 2.5lbs and 2lbs, but then I put back on 2lbs!!! Needing some serious inspiration, this staying at home all day lark is not making it easy!! I've lost all my baby weight but I wasn't particularly happy about my weight before getting pregnant so hoping to shift the extra pounds. I could do with losing a couple of stone I think, but will concentrate on losing just one for the time being!

A weekly weigh in and a place to moan and groan is probably just what I need. Thanks Lisa - hope you're feeling a lot better now after your op.

Jo x


----------



## lmb15

Hey Jo - i was feeling better after my op, got back down to pre-pregnancy weight, felt ok. But then spent 2 weeks in hospital with complications from the surgery and tumour - i've got a blood clot in my brain   . So now on blood thinners amongst a whole host of other medications. The blood clot caused really high pressure in my brain, and squashed the nerves that supply vision, so i've had to have operations on both eyes, 2 weeks apart, to stop me from going completely blind. Not good.   
My vision's not great, got bit of double vision and things are generally distorted, but hopefully that'll settle down over the next 2 months.
To help settle the swelling down i've been on a high dose of steroids for 2 weeks, and got another 3 weeks to go. I've put on half a stone in a week!! I feel massive.
So, my plan is to try and eat as healthily as possible (difficult when at home with a baby!), and hope i either lose a bit of weight or at least don't put any more on with the steroids. Then, once i'm off them, things should be easier. And in about 2 months, when my vision's better (can't bend over at the minute as lose bits of vision and get really dizzy) i'll hopefully be able to start swimming/going to the gym.
I hate feeling lardy!!
Right, 28 pounds to go!! Diet starts today   . What day do you want to do the weekly weigh in? I don't mind.

I'll try and work out how to do one of those ticker things.
Glad you're joining me!

Lisa x

ps. how's little Phoebe doing?
pps. i've had to stop breastfeeding cos of the high dose of steroids i'm taking, so can't even rely on that to burn extra calories!


----------



## jo36

OMG Lisa, you've been through the mill and back. You poor thing, what an awful thing to happen - I had no idea you had complications following your op. God, it all sounds dreadful. You always sound so upbeat about it all, I think i would have fallen in a slump if it had happened to me. Really hope things start to improve and you get to feel normal asap. I think the weight issue is the least of your worries!! Lets hope the blood thinning drugs do their job and get that clot smaller and smaller. Thinking of you...

Re. weigh in day, I generally weigh myself on a Monday as I've started to go back into work on Mondays and they have super duper scales!!! So have been using them.

Sorry to hear you've had to give up the b/f, but your health is paramount. At least you can just go for it diet wise. Because I am still breasfeeding WW have put my daily allowance at 34 points which is loads compared to normal, so weight loss is very slow. Need to keep my calorie intake up so to get good milk supply! No complaints from me   

Phoebe is doing great! She's totally adorable - a very happy and content baby. She's 3 months old today but we feel we've had her for always! Hows little Isaac? We'll have to meet up once you're feeling a lot better and get these babies together!!

Jo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lisa you have been through it, 

After my last failed (8th) DE ICSI with clexane and steroids I feel huge again I had been going to Lighterlife and lost 23 pounds in about 9 weeks and without much effort really, so I phoned the lady and said I'd rejoin on Monday I am dreading the weigh in!!! but hey we can do it. Realistically I don't think that I have much chance of IVF every working for me as my womb lining is my problem so will have to look at other options.
L x


----------



## lmb15

Right, so there's 3 of us then! Weigh in on Mondays sounds good to me. Especially as one of my friends came over today and brought me some doughnuts from M+S. Clearly it would have been rude to turn them down! That's the problem with being ill/in hospital - people bought me SO much food!!!
I've decided i'm gonna make some vegetable soup to put in the freezer, and have that for my lunches. Will also try and go on an hour's walk each day with Isaac. Apart from that and not eating lots of ****e, there's not much else i can do.
My friends have said not to worry about the weight (as has Laura) but i just feel lardy and horrible. And on top of everything else that's been happening/still going on, i need something to feel happy about/in control of.

Jo - Isaac's doing great, thanks. You'd never believe he was a month early - he's massive! Not fat, just really long. He weighed 15lb 13oz at his 3 month check. He's above average length and weight for a term baby, and if you take into account his prematurity he's huge! 
I was really gutted about the breastfeeding, but i'm not allowed to do it with the high dose of steroids i'm on, because it would affect Isaac's growth etc. But, never mind,m eh? He's used to his formula now, and seems happy enough. I tried to keep my supply going by expressing whilst in hospital, but i think operations, lots of steroids and being in hospital away from |Isaac just ****** my body off, and it gave up. Within literally 3 days my milk had all gone   

L - can i ask what lighterlife is? Heard people mention it before but don't know anything about it. What's your next step treatment-wise?

Right, here's to a good weekend, and the start of some weight loss!!

Lisa x


----------



## b&amp;l

Pokes her head in and says hi.

Have gained easily 3stone (42lbs) since we got married in the summer due to meds for my physical health need to shift them, had previously gone from 253lbs to 133lbs (wedding day) in about 2 n bit years.  Was admin on a weight loss forum back thjen as well

Here for you all
Lea x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lisa - LighterLife a a low calorie diet of shakes/bars it's 500 cals a day, you have to have over 3 stone to shift in the first place- Cambridge Diet is another similar one - but all my group had managed to loose at least 3 stone, you loose about a stone in the first 2-3 weeks so it is a real incentive and once you get into it its ok.  It was a 15 week programme but of course I stopped a month earlier due to cycle.  I was wary but I had seen it work (and then fail  later when people eat etc) 

There's also a belly board on FF you need to ask admin for access to it. poeple are on all sorts of diets LL, weightwatcher/simming world and loads more

L x


----------



## lmb15

L - 500 calories a day?!!! Er, think i'll give that one a miss then   . I'm actually not allowed to do any extreme dieting/cutting out food types because i'm taking Warfarin to thin my blood, and changes in diet can affect how it works. Need my drug levels to be stable so i don't get more clots, or go the other way and have a big bleed. I'm on it for at least 6 months as well, though likely a lot longer   

I managed to lose 1.5 stone before our wedding in march last year, over about 3-4 months, on my own. Just stopped snacking, and went to the gym 3-4 times a week. So i know i can do it, it's just gonna be harder this time with Isaac, being at home and not being able to exercise.

I'm feeling quite positive now though. Right, 1st weigh in on Monday. I'll try and work out how to do a weight loss ticker thing later on.

Lisa x


ps. Jo, definitely agree re:meeting up with babies!!
pps Lea - wow, you lost a shed load of weight!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Ladies can i join u all... im not ttc anymore (well not for now anyway   ) and im not a active poster but i do need to shift some weight as i have piled on a stone a half since tx and my BMI is a massive 38     

Im doing WW and start again today.

Good luck everyone

Em x


----------



## Damelottie

I'm starting Cambridge Diet tomorrow   . Have put on so much weight since Alfie was born and I am determined not to look fat in his 1st birthday pictures. So I'm going for drastic action


----------



## lesbo_mum

well bad weekend due to the football but back on track today. Even with my bad weekend of booze my trousers feel a bit more roomy so fingers crossed eh!

*LL*-Hows the cambridge going? When is Alfie's 1st birthday... must be a while away yet surely as it on feels like yesterday that you fell pg!

Em


----------



## lmb15

Hi everyone,

I was a mixture of good and bad over the weekend   
Weighed myself this morning and weight the same as mid last week, so at least i've not got any fatter, eh?!
So, today starts the being good  proper. I've decided i'm allowed one take away/meal out a week (a treat for me and Laura!) but apart from that i have to behave.
Hope everyone else is doing well, and their weight loss tickers have moved in the right direction   

Lisa x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I went to Lighterlife to rebook in!! I haven't been for 3 weeks as I was having my DE cycle, and I did eat what I liked, including the Brazil nuts/pineapple juice etc on 2ww and took steroids. I went to my friends daughter's party, my donor's Eurovision party etc, and since my BFN I have eaten and drunk and wallowed in self pity for the last week and a half, so back on track from tomorrow, I had put on 6 lbs, I was thinking that it would be more. I know that it can come off I'd be happy with another stone if possible.

Wishing you all luck
L x


----------



## jo36

Wayhay - I lost 4 lbs this week, a bit too much really as WW only like you to lose 2lbs a week especially as I'm b/f. Altogether I've lost half a stone now, so feeling good!

Here's to a good and healthy week for us all! Good luck!


----------



## jo36

Yay I have a weight loss ticker!!!!!


----------



## lmb15

Jo - congrats on the fab weight loss!!
L - hope lighter life goes well
Em - how did you get on with the weigh in today? hope it went ok.
LL - how's the cambridge diet going? did you weigh today? hope the scales were nice to you!

Here's to us all having a good week ahead and some fantastic weight loss!!

Lisa x


----------



## Damelottie

Hello all

lesbo_mum. Alfie is 1 next month!!!! I just can't believe it.    

lmb15 - Weigh in on Wednesday for me. Mmmm - a takeaway a week sounds great.    

Oh lordy, this is a tough diet but I am managing to stick to it. Just get past each craving and then forget about it. Suprisingly I do actually like the shakes and soup so that helps   

Jo36 - Well done you - thats fab     

How are you all doing?

LL xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi 

Quick me post as working... i lost 3 pounds   

Em x


----------



## blueytoo

I didn't know this thread was here and seeing as I joined slimming world three weeks ago, I shall join in now.

I have quite a bit of steroid & fertility drug induced weight to get off, those steroids are a real killer and as I'm going back on them in August, I thought I should try and shift the weight from my last cycle now.

It's weigh in for me tomorrow and I'm hoping for a loss. Unfortunately my AF turned up the day before my first weight in so due to hideous water retention which I always get, I put on the first two weeks despite being on plan 100%!   It happens every month, for two weeks I stay the same or put on due to water retention.


----------



## lmb15

Hey everyone   

Well, i've stayed the same   . Bit gutted, but at least my weight hasn't gone up any more. I bloody hate steroids   . Only 1 week left on them though, then i'm hoping i'll be able to start shifting the weight.

Lisa x


----------



## b&amp;l

Steriods are vile for weight gain (I'm on some myself following cornea transplant in march which mucked up n got badly infected and has had 2 futher ops since)

No clue if I gained weight in the last week as the battery has gone on our scales *doh*

Lea x


----------



## lesbo_mum

well im dreading weigh in as i have done nothing but eat shed loads and drink like a fish all weekend! 

blueytoo have you tried HRI water balance... i take them and they really help as i suffer really badly with water retention (puffy ankles swollen belly the works). Not sure if you would be able to take them wilst having tx so might want to check with ur dr. 

em x


----------



## lmb15

Lea - i wish the batteries had gone in my scales!!   . Steroids are horrible aren't they? One of my friends is a GP, and was telling me the other day about a patient of hers who's on a lower dose of steroids than me, and they put on 4 stone in a matter of months. Aagghh!! At least i'll be off them in a week. Just hoping i manage to start losing all this excess weight from then onwards.

Em - i had a bad weekend too. No alcohol (not allowed any   ) but too much food!!

Right, i really need to get my **** into gear this week. 

Lisa x


----------



## jo36

Not a good week for me - I gained 2 lbs (thought I was doing too well last week!!   ) I can't even blame it on steroids, just a few bad days mixed in with some good ones. Although obviously the bad days have overtaken the good - whoops!! Doesn't help that Amber has made homemade pizzas and biscuits this week!!! Must have a word with her...grrrr, she knows I have no will-power.

Must improve this week!

x


----------



## pem

Coming to join if you don't mind...put on over a stone through last treatment and have nothing to show for it apart from a big belly and a load of clothes that don't fit...finally got AF today so have started diet today and exercise started yesterday...

Good luck everyone...


----------



## lmb15

Pem - Welcome!! Are you doing any particular weight loss thing (eg slimming world, weight watchers etc), or just making it up on your own like me?!! Good luck   

Jo - you're like me, i'm so rubbish when it comes to temptation   . Unfortunately i don't have the excuse of having a wife who cooks pizza and other goodies, but i do have a wife that buys loads of chocolate, crisps, sweets and general crap. So being at home in the day surrounded by nice food is like torture. Hence i give in sometimes. Oh well.

I've been quite good so far today, but we're going round a friend's house for dinner tonight, so hoping it's not a lard-fest!!

Lisa x


ps. have no idea where the naked wiggly bum came from on my last post - all i did was write the word a r s e . strange!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Despite falling off the wagon a bit in the last week as the darn headache when you are on day 3/4 was unbearable! I lost 3 lbs yesterday at Lighter Life weigh in, so I am happy enough with that! I put on 6 on my last DE cycle, so I'd like to loose a stone in the next month if possible.

Jo those steroids are a    I had them on my cycle!

Pem welcome, So sorry for your recent cycle.

Keep going girls
L x


----------



## jo36

Well done JJ1 on your 3lbs weight loss - great stuff!

Welcome Pem to this thread, hope the exercise is doing the trick. I need to take a leaf out of your book and do some exercise, but so hard to find the time with a baby and a real lack of inspiration. Really need to get the bike out though...

Lisa - started off good today then hit the homemade biscuits - had 2 and they're big 'uns!!! Oooops, but I feel so hungry. Whats a girl to do!!

Oh well - onwards and upwards...


----------



## lmb15

Helloooooo   

Hope everyone's had a good week and weekend. Lots of lovely sunshine. I walked into town on Thursday (35 min walk), walked around town, out the other side to a retail park to get Isaac a Bumbo baby seat thing from Mothercare, then back into town to go to hairdressers. Finally, after another bit of shopping, walked the 35 minutes home. I was knackered!!
Well, weight the same today. Which, considering the 5 weeks of steroids, i can just about live with. Finished the steroids yesterday, so no excuses any more. 
Been good so far today, just got to keep it up!!

How's everyone else getting on? Hoping to hear some good weight loss news from you all   

Lisa x


----------



## jo36

Wowsers Lisa - that was one long walk!!! Good for you! Glad you have finally finished the nasty steroids, the weight will fall off you now I bet. I bought Phoebe a Bumbo the other day too! She's still a little bit too small for it, as her head wobbles about after a few mins, but hopefully in a few weeks she should be stronger and able to support her head a little better. Ours came with a tray too - hadn't seen those before.

Back to weight loss - I stayed the same. Had a bit of a blow out for the World Cup finals last night so hopefully it won't show on next weeks weigh in!

Anyone else joining in on the weigh in today?

x


----------



## lmb15

Jo - I don't think Isaac's quite ready for the Bumbo either. He seems to tilt slightly backwards in it, and after a while his head falls back! Maybe in a week or two he'll be able to keep himself more upright. His has got a tray too - it was on offer at Mothercare, and the tray was essentially free compared to the price of just the seat everywhere else. 

I went round a friend's for her birthday on Saturday - and ate about 6 cupcakes!! And if that wasn't bad enough, i'd been wedding dress shopping with my friend in the day, and we'd gone to McDonald's for lunch. I had a Big Mac meal. How lardy is that?!! So to stay the same was a big relief.

I'm really hoping that, if i'm pretty good, now i'm off the wretched steroids, the weight will start to come off. I felt awful trying on bridesmaid dresses with the other bridesmaid (who's a size 12). Nothing fit me. Partly cos i'm tall, so they were too short in the body, partly cos i'm fat at the minute, and also cos of my gigantic boobs. God, it was so depressing. 

Right, positive thoughts now. We will all lose weight and look fabulous very soon!!   

Lisa x


----------



## jo36

Heres hoping about us all looking fabulous soon!!    

Yes, it was a good deal at Mothercare for the tray as well wasn't it. Cheaper than buying it without the tray for some peculiar reason - no complaints here!! Hope our LO's get to use their Bumbo's soon...   

Hope you enjoyed your Big mac! And goodluck with the Bridesmaid dresses - when is the wedding??

x


----------



## lmb15

Jo - wedding's not till next June, so plenty of time to get fit and thin! Having said that, my friend text me tonight saying she's bought some material and is going to get the bridesmaids dresses made. I'm guessing they'll need at least 2-3 months to do it, so i need to be in shape by about February time. To be honest, i'm hoping to lose it all in the next 3-4 months, but we'll see. My surgeon's given me the all clear to go swimming, i've now just got to find the time to go!!

Lisa x


----------



## pem

How are all ye weight losing ladeeeees?

I have been very good with the exercise and WW and lost 4lb last week...yippeee! Went out yesterday on the bike, did 20 miles with a  LOT of uphill and about to go and do some spinning...swimming tomorrow and a big lakeside cycle planned for saturday...top it all off with a good walk on sunday and hopefully tuesdays weigh in will be a repeat performance!

Lisa - bet that weight will fall off now you are off the steriods..I love BigMAcs.....and cupcakes...lol

Jo - have you pulled that bike out yet...do you cycle...or did you cycle before babies hehehehe! I love my bike, we take edie with us now she is a bit bigger...its tough when they are so little though!

JJ1 - how are you doin...that LL must be soooo difficult...  

Right, better go get sweatin...ergh

pem x


----------



## lmb15

Hi everyone   

Well, by mid week last week i'd lost 2lb, but on weigh in day on Monday i'd lost 1lb.   . And to make matters worse, we're away on a little holiday in Wales this week, so cue cooked breakfasts and lots of eating out!! We;ve been walking lots too, so hoping i won't put on too much weight.

How's everyone else doing?

Lisa x


----------



## jo36

Lisa - thats why I only weigh once a week!!! A pound off is still good though! Enjoy Wales (and the brekkies!!   ).

I lost 2 lbs when I weighed myself Monday, but I've not been good since so have prob already put that back on!!! Ups and downs, and swings and roundabouts!!! Story of my life!

Any other weigh ins??

xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi everyone, 

I've only posted the odd thing on this thread before but I have now seriously started trying to loose some (read 'a fair bit of') weight for our CP in November.

I've already bought my dress for the Big Day (which currently doesn't fit me  ),  I got it from Ebay but did go to see it before I bought it and the dressmaker I bought it from is going to do the alterations for me so I'm going back to see her at the end of September. She has told me that she can put a panel and lacing up the back to made it bigger but I really want to loose the weight (read: 'need to loose the weight').

Currently I'm three days into doing Tesco's version of Slim Fast and I'm not finding it too bad. It's where you have two milkshakes to replace breakfast and lunch and then you have a low calorie dinner. I find the shakes pretty tasty, much better than I thought they would be. 

I'm finding it very interesting cooking the low calorie dinner as I really didn't realise the calorie values of lots of things. I've done WeightWatchers before but did the 'no-count' plan they did a few years ago so didn't do the points counting. 

I haven't had a weigh-in yet as I only started doing it on Thursday but I think I'll make Monday morning my weigh-in day.

I hope you're all having success in the diet plans you're doing!

Emma


----------



## lmb15

Emma - welcome!! Bet you're really excited about your CP in November?! We got married last year, in March, and had the most amazing day ever. My weight loss plan is to get back to how i was when we got married. I've put on so much weight in just over a year:
half a stone on honeymoon
half a stone during IVF
half a stone when on steroids recently
then i want to lose an extra half a stone for good luck   

I didn't know Tesco did a shake thing. It's good that it tastes ok though! 
What's your dress like? I'm sure you'll lose the weight by November and look fab   

I'm dreading the weigh in tomorrow, after my week of excess on holiday!!!

Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Thanks Lisa! Where did you go on holiday?

Yep I'm really excited, but also a bit stressed at times. The day of our CP is the day before the anniversary of when we met so we can have a two-day anniversary each year (easier for DP  to remember!). I really love my dress so I'm so desperate to get into it- it may not be everyone's taste because it's dark red satin so maybe it looks a bit like a prom dress but it does have a fair length train so is a proper wedding dress. It has little sequin/bead sparkly bits on the bodice and the skirt is half smooth and half roushed (sp?) which is one of the things I like most about it. Its hanging in its dress bag on our spare bedroom door at the moment until I have to take it back to the dressmaker at the end of September, every so often I like to unzip the bag to have a quick look at it!

I'm not sure how much weight I need to loose to get into my dress but I have worked out that I need to loose about 2 stone to get my BMI under 30 and about 4 stone to get it under 25 (I think BMI penalises me for being under 5ft 2!!). So I'm aiming for the 2 stone first maybe that's realistic for the dress fitting in 8 weeks, I don't know.

Kind of looking forward to weigh in tomorrow... we'll see if I have anything to show for it after 4 days!

Emma


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Have been on and off this thread in recent months, lol what with weight watchers and such but have now joined slimming world, lol.  I really need to loose at least a stone before we start treatment in september, I am going to the clinic in a few wks for the inital consultation again because our last plan was over a yr ago we have to do everything again which is a tad annoying but hey ho, keep putting it off due to weight so have decided whatever weight i am in september will have to do as otherwise we will never get started again and so desperately want to have a sibling for Louise before she is 16 lol.  Anyhow started sliming world last tuesday and have opted for the extra easy plan which sems really easy to follow actually, my wii fit is saying I have lost 4lb so far but will have to wait to see what the scales say on tuesday morning.  

Good luck to all weigh ins for tomorrow
Hoping to get to post a bit more on here now

Maggie
xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Maggie, Fingers crossed for you for September!

I'm just about to go for my first Sunday Lunch at my mum's since starting the new diet, we go round to mum's every Sunday and she always makes a roast but most importantly she's famous for her puddings and cakes and she'll already told me that she's made one of those refrigerator cakes (like a rocky road type thing)! I've told her I'll have to just have  a very tiny bit to try it as its the first time she's made it!

I will be good and have loads of veg to fill me up and not loads of potatoes!


----------



## lmb15

Emma - how did Sunday lunch go?! Your dress sounds fab. 2 stone in 2 months means losing about 3.5 pounds a week. So definitely achievable. We went to Saundersfoot, which is near Tenby in Wales. Weather was rubbish, but it was nice just to get away. And to have a week without hospital appointments!

Maggie - hello!!! September will be here before you know it! Are you having IVF again? Good luck for the weigh in tomorrow. 4lb so far is fab   

Well, after a week of being on holiday and eating out all the time, i've put on 2lb. It actually feels like more. I look so fat   . Not a happy bunny. But the gloves are off now, and i'm going to be really good, as can't stay looking like this. May try those shakes from  Tesco. If doing it on my own doesn't work, i might consider slimming world/weight watchers etc.

Hope everyone else has had a better week than me!!

Lisa x


----------



## lmb15

Thought i'd do a little list of which weight loss method people are using, and weigh in days, if that's ok?

Lisa - own weight loss method of healthy eating, no snacking.
        weigh in on Monday

Jo - weight watchers online
      weigh in on Monday

L - lighter Life
    - weigh in on monday

Emma - tesco slimfast
            - weigh in monday

Maggie - slimming world
          - weigh in on tuesday

LL - cambridge diet
    - weigh in wednesday

Em - weight watchers
      - ?weigh in day

Pem - diet and exercise
          - ?weigh in day

If i've missed anyone, or got things wrong, let me know!

So, it's monday - Jo, LL and Emma, how have the weigh ins gone?!

Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Guys,

Sorry been missing for a bit just been so busy! 

WW is going ok lost 4 ibs this week so thats good. Taken up a 30 challenge on the wii active disk which is really fun.

Good luck everyone   

Em x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Lisa- Sunday lunch was good thank you, I pinched all the broccoli and carrots from the veg bowl and made DP eat one of my roast potatoes! I did have a little bit of the pudding but it was much much less than I normally would have eaten so I feel alright about it. I don't think 2lbs is  bad when you've been on holiday, it's difficult when you're not in your normal routine, I'm sorry to hear you didn't have good weather while you were away, we had similar rainy weather when we went on a mini break to Oxford a couple of weeks ago but we still had a really good time and we only stayed in a Travelodge at £9 per night! It's nice to just get a way and have a break from your normal surroundings isn't it?

Well I weighed in this morning and I have had a loss of 4lbs (although this is after 4 days rather than a week as I'm trying to establish a Monday weigh in)

I hope everyone else has had a good week?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

well I sort of fell 'off the wagon' for the last 3 week weeks and I had put a 1 lb on! determined tomorrow is another day.
I'm going swimming tomorrow so theres a start
L x


----------



## jo36

Emma - 4lbs in 4 days is brill, well done!   

Em - Also 4 lbs, very impressive!!!   

Lisa - great to hear you had a fun holiday in Wales. 2 lbs on isn't too bad, you'll get that off by next Monday!   And I think when you were compiling your list of when and why you put on weight a few posts back, you missed the most vital point...having a BABY!!!! You wally! And even though I've lost all my baby 'weight' I still feel huge - it's all shifted to different areas!

JJ - get back on tha wagon!!  

Maggie - good luck with Slimming World, great weight loss already! And a real incentive with the tx coming up soon. Your LO, Louise from memory I think, is gorgeous! Lovely pic.   

I've lost half a pound this week which, if you'd seen what I packed away, is very impressive!!! Went out for lunch on Saturday, dinner on Sunday, loads of crap before that and quite a bit of wine to boot!!! Oops! Trouble is I keep losing weight when still not being very good, so I'm not being strict on myself at all. There's only so long I'll be able to get away with it before I start putting  it back on!!!

Pem - have you weighed??

xx


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all

Just a quick post for now, am very pleased with my first weigh in lost 5lbs!!  Just got to keep losing it now, the extra easy plan on slimming world is a lot easier to follow so far than when I did it and had red and green days.

Back to post properly later

Maggie
xx


----------



## lmb15

Maggie - 5lb weight loss? Fantastic!!

I bought some of the Tesco Slim Ultra shake stuff today (like Slim Fast). Might try it tomorrow and see what it tastes like.

Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Maggie 5lbs is brilliant, well done!

Lisa- the chocolate one is my favourite because I think it tastes like runny chocolate cake mixture 

Emma x


----------



## lmb15

emma - it's the chocolate one i've bought! I'm planning on making it with semi skimmed, not skimmed milk though - only an extra few calories - as we normally only have that in the fridge. Will try it tomorrow and let you know!

Lisa x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

mags wow 5 lbs fantastic


----------



## floralou

Hello everybody 

Just poking my nose in here in the hope that it helps give me a kick up the **** - My BMI is teetering just below 30 (29.something) and I really need to get it down to 25 (to start with, 22 in the long run).

I'm insulin resistant, so the Tesco shakes didn't work for me as they're so _sweet_ - plus I was always really hungry on them  A couple of family members started Lighter Life in January, so I looked into that and OH and I really liked the sound of it. Unfortunately we couldn't afford to do the official thing, but found the almost exact products online for only £25 a week...so we started that. It was brilliant, and the best thing was the Avidlite products are high protein so no hunger at all!! I lost a stone in a month and OH lost half a stone more...but then I lost my job and we can't afford it any more. So now we're living off Tesco Value / Asda Smart Price tins of spaghetti, noodles and packet pasta 

Several years ago the place I worked at had a free gym, and I used to go for half an hour a day. I was careful about what I ate, and my BMI was just under 22!! I felt amazing. Now I'm well on the way to being 30, verging on obese and can't even find the motivation to do anything about it even when I know full well that the more weight I put on, the less regular AF is so the harder it will be to conceive. I think years of struggling with an eating disorder has mucked up my metabolism and fertility too. Ugh.

Anyway, was only really popping in to say hi, good luck and I hope to join you successful ladies when I do get my **** in gear!!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Laura- Welcome! I'm sorry hear about your job. Feel free to vent as much as you want.


Lisa- I don't make them with skimmed milk either, I use that new purple top milk that Tesco have started doing (orange top in Sainsbury) which is a cross between skimmed and semi skimmed. Mainly because its only £1.35 for 3 ltrs so its cheaper than 2 ltrs of the 'normal' ones!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

I have a confession to make, I was naughty this morning and weighted myself again- I know you shouldn't really weight more than once a week but I wanted to get an idea of what I'd lost in the first week of the new diet.

I couldn't believe it- my scales said I'd lost 8 lbs!

I expect I've jinxed myself for Monday now though so we'll have to see how it goes.

On another note, we walked our dog round to my mum's after dinner yesterday evening and had coffee in the garden and I managed to say no to a homemade cupcake! I was very proud of myself, but DP was grumpy because I said she couldn't have one either (she is meant to be on the diet too).

Hows everyone getting on today?

Emma x


----------



## floralou

ELS1987 said:


> On another note, we walked our dog round to my mum's after dinner yesterday evening and had coffee in the garden and I managed to say no to a homemade cupcake! I was very proud of myself, but DP was grumpy because I said she couldn't have one either (she is meant to be on the diet too).


*giggles* your DP sounds like mine haha. She would probably only have moaned at you if you had let her have one, saying you should have stopped her lol

And WELL DONE - 8lbs is awesome


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Thanks Laura! It's true, but then my mum's cupcakes are the best, DP does really love them


----------



## lmb15

Emma - 8lb   wowsers!!! I'd be happy with half that weight loss, or even a quarter of that, every week!! I tried one of the chocolate shakes in a carton yesterday - was really nice. The chocolate orange wasn't. Made a shake with the powder and milk today - was ok, but not as nice as the carton. Still, i think i'll be able to stick to it (most days!!)

Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

I'm a bit amazed myself, I really didn't expect it to work as well as it has- but I guess time will tell in a few weeks if it really works. My mum was being really sceptical at yesterday when I told her about doing the milkshakes. She wanted to know why I couldn't just do weight watchers again, but she's quite skinny and doesn't understand what it's like to need to loose quite a bit of weight and she doesn't understand that I need to do a diet that really regimented so that it doesn't give me the option to be naughty.

Lisa- I haven't tried the ready made ones yet( I chose the cheaper option of making up the powder). I read a review online that someone had said the shakes were nicer if you make them with a bit extra milk or a bit less powder, that's what I've been doing as I found that the amount they tell you on the packet had too much powder to dissolve properly. I also bought some of those plastic beakers with the screw tops to shake the shake up in, I think it works much better than a hand-whisk and more convenient than having to use a blender like they suggest.


----------



## lmb15

Emma - i bought a couple of cartons to try the flavours, and to make sure i liked them before getting the big pack of powder. I'm generally not a milkshake fan!! I whisk the milkshake using an electric whisker thing - makes it really smooth and frothy. Put a couple of ice cubes in it today to make it extra cold, as i think that adding powder makes the milk a bit warmer   .
Well, i'll see on Monday if it's made a difference to my weight loss effort, though i only really started it  on Wednesday.

Hope everyone else is ok. No one else weighing in?!

Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

I had a naughty lunch today, but I'm going to be good and have my milkshake this evening.

The guys at work ordered stuff from the kebab shop and I was good and didn't order anything but the person in the shop messed up one of the orders and put the wrong sauce on one so they gave us a free one as well as the wrong one so I kind of had the extra one... it was really nice but my stomach must have shrunk a bit because I still feel full up now and I had lunch about 6 hours ago.

I'm planning to be really good over the weekend so hopefully the Monday weigh in will be positive. I hope everyone else is doing good this week!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I find with the Lighterlife milkshakes I put some ice cubes into a blender,the powder and water and it comes up really well
L x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

The ice cubes sound like a really good idea, next time I'm at home properly when I make one I might try it. Generally I make my breakfast one just before going out the door in the morning (I try to leave enough time to sit down to drink it but a few times I've had to stand in the kitchen and drink it if I'm in a rush). Then my lunch time one I have at my desk, that's why I find it nice and easy to shake it up in a plastic beaker.


----------



## pem

god, everyone is doing well....can i reccomend the troubled relationship diet...workin a treat for me....5lb off in 3 days ...lol

well done guys!

pem x


----------



## lmb15

Pem - hope everything's ok with you at home   . Rant on here if you need to.

L - are you supposed to make up the lighter life shakes with water, or do you do it instead of milk? Do you get hungry?

Emma - are you having the snacks as well, or just 2 shakes and a meal each day?

I'm kind of excited about, but also dreading weighing myself on monday, in case i've not lost anything. I don't feel any thinner, and my normal jeans are still too tight (wearing ones that used to be too big for me, but at least i'm out of the maternity ones!!)

Off to my grandma's for a bbq for her birthday this afternoon. Will be as good as possible, but she's such a feeder, as is my mum who's also there. Aagghh!!

hope everyone has a great weekend.

Lisa x


----------



## pem

Hey lisa - me n the mrs have come to an end sadly....lots of reasons behind it, really really sad times, just hoping beyond hope we can work it out...


----------



## welshginge

Pem. So sorry to read this. Hope you are ok. x


----------



## lmb15

Pem - Oh no, really sorry to hear about you and D. Hope you can come to some kind of amicable agreement as far as Edie's concerned. Must be a really ****ty time for you at the minute. Big, big hugs.   . We're all here if you want to talk about things/rant. Hope you're as ok as can be.

Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Pem- I hope things turn out OK for you and that you can work things out with your DP if that's what you want. <hug>


----------



## lmb15

Hi everyone!
We stayed at the in-laws last night, so didn't weigh myself this morning. Will be doing it tomorrow instead. Then i'll know if having 2 shakes a day does really equal weight loss   !!

Lisa x


----------



## Steph29

Hi all,

lisa: Thats really interesting to know cuz i did ask if i could be induced earlier then 40 +11 as i didnt want to go over not 2 weeks anyway and i was told that they dont induce early anymore if no problems as they were inducing people and they were ending up having prem babies as they had got dates wrong which is understandable but as you say with ivf your dates cant be wrong.It is just a bit shocking as this was not mentioned at all and i was allowed to go up untill the very last day allowed to have him.

emax


----------



## Steph29

Sorry just realised i posted the that last post on the completly wrong thread, its being a mom it messes with your brain.


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

I think I did jinx myself by weighing myself on Thursday... I've stayed at 8lbs total weight lost, which isn't bad as I had a couple of naughty lunches on Friday and Saturday (but I didn't have dinner as well, so that something at least)!

Good luck for weigh in tomorrow Lisa!


----------



## jo36

ELS - wonderful weight loss!!! Unbelievable...well done!

Lisa - I wonder how you'll do with your weight loss this week now you're trying the milkshakes.

I've only lost half a pound this week, better than putting on I suppose! Really need to get on track though, it _is_ coming off but VERY slowly!!!

Good luck for any weigh ins... Jo x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Thanks Jo! Don't be disheartened, 1/2 lb is definitely going in the right direction 

Lisa- I think I've got a bit way-laid in answering your question... I've not really been having the snacks. If I'm at work during the day and I get hungry I can tell myself it's not lunch time yet and push past that elevenses feeling, in the evening I tend to start feeling a bit nibblish around 10pm then I might have some fruit or something.


----------



## lmb15

Hi   ,

Well, i weighed myself this morning and have lost 3.5 pounds. Quite pleased, especially as i was a bit naughty a couple of times (like eating half a lemon drizzle cake on Sunday!!).

Emma - i've not really been having snacks either. If i'm really hungry between shakes or in the evening, i'll have some fruit or a yoghurt. Oh, i tried shaking the milk and powder in a screw top container, and it didn't dissolve properly. Tasted horrible!! Think i'll stick to whisking with the electric whisker for 20 seconds - makes a massive difference. I bought one purely for doing the shakes - it was a bargainous £4.20 from Argos!!! It's actually really powerful. Fantastic value for money.

Jo - half a pound is still good - weight loss is weight loss, and infinitely better than weight gain   

Pem - how you doing?

Hope everyone else is ok.


Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Well done Lisa, 3.5 lbs is brilliant!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Well done Jo & Lisa for your weight losses!!

I have lost another 2 so im hanging around now at around a 5 pound loss. Prople at work say my bum and legs look a bit trimmer which is nice must be down to the swimming im doing.


----------



## jo36

Great weight loss this week Lisa - the shakes are obviously suiting you. Keep it up!!!   

And it sounds as if you're doing well Em too. Well done!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi everyone, I hope you've all had a good day!

I've really felt that the diet has started working today as I actually noticed how much looser my trousers are getting. I also emailed the lady who is going to do my Wedding dress alterations to find out when I can take the dress back to her, I'm hoping it will be the last weekend in September and I do feel like I'll be able to fit into the dress by then *fingers crossed*.


----------



## lmb15

Emma - glad the trousers are getting looser. Mine are just as tight   . I went to 3 different Tescos over the last few days, and none had the chocolate powder in stock. rubbish. I bought a few cartons, and luckily today found a chocolate milkshake powder hidden amongst another flavour. May just order some from tesco online. How have you got on this last week?

Jo - how've you been? Hope weight watchers is going well. Is Phoebe enjoying her bumbo yet? Isaac likes his for about 10 minutes then gets bored. No matter what toys we give him, he holds them for a few seconds then throws them on the floor! He's teething at the minute, so things aren't particularly peaceful in our house.

Anyone else around?

I only lost half a pound this week, which although not great, is good considering i was very naughty! Had lunch out with friends on Wednesday, round friends for dinner on Wednesday night, had takeaway on Thursday when our friends who have just found out they need IVF+ICSI came over, Friday went out for dinner for friend's birthday (italian restaurant - starter then main - lasagne - great big lard fest!! Roast dinner at mum and dad's sunday.
And to top it all off, we've booked a holiday!! Going to Gran Canaria next Monday, staying in a 5* all inclusive hotel. Cue lots of food at all hours!! At least i won't be on the booze (unfortunately!!). Can't wait to get away, and take Isaac on his first holiday abroad.

Hope everyone has a good week. I really need to stick to my shakes if i'm not gonna look like a beached whale in my bikini   


Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

OOO I like the sound of your holiday Lisa, that sounds brilliant! We're going to Florida for our honeymoon at the end of November and I'm really looking forward to that!

1/2 lb is still going in the right direction, well done! That's a pain though about the milkshakes, I've got several stock piled in the kitchen cupboard 

AFM- I've lost 2 lbs this week so that's 10 lbs in total, I was a little bit naughty over the weekend as I went out for drinks on Friday night for a colleague's leaving do and then we went to Brighton Pride on Saturday which meant naughty food for lunch! (not to mention Sunday lunch at my mum's yesterday, which included a very nice pudding). But I'm going to be very good this week as I have a very very naughty weekend next (it's my mum's Birthday).

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## jo36

I put on 1lb!   Can't say I'm surprised though. We were away at the weekend and scoffed lasagne and garlic bread on Sat, then on Sunday we got stuck on the motorway for hours with the girls and stopped as soon as we could for tea which ended up being at 7pm! We hit the KFC at the services and shared a bucket of chicken and chips!!!!! Yuummmmm... needless to say I think I got away with only gaining one pound! Also with Milly being off on school holidays we're constantly baking cakes and going out for 'coffee and cake' (one of our little luxuries we've always done with Milly!) and it would be plain rude of me to allow her to eat on her own!!!     

Els - well done on the 2lb weight loss, you're going great guns!

Lisa - sounds as if you've been enjoying your food too this week! But 1/2 off is still in the right direction. Are you going to keep at the milkshakes then? Have a wonderful holiday and enjoy all that pre-paid food     !!!! And re. Phoebe and the Bumbo - she's definitley a lot happier now in it than she was a few weeks a go. She loves sitting in it in the garden whilst I'm hanging the washing out/ watering the vegetables, but gets bored in it whilst inside. And wow to Isaac teething already, bless. I'm hoping Phoebe will be late like Milly (7months for 1st one ) so she doesn't think biting whilst breastfeeding is a good game!!

Jo xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi everyone! I hope you're all doing well?

I lost 1 lb this week, I am quite pleased because I had a very bad weekend as it was my mum's birthday so there was lots of nice food happening. We went to the Chinese on Friday night and then mum's party on Saturday, then on Sunday DP's parents came over from the Isle of Wight so we went out for dinner with them.

Good luck for those who are weighing in later in the week


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi ladies

how we doing?!  Ive been avoiding this thread like the plague as I fell of the wagon of slimming world.. Anyone on here tried 'weight to go'? x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Strawbs!

What's 'weight to go'?


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hey everyone, 

I lost 2lbs this week so that's 13 lbs in total so far. Hows everyone else getting on?


----------



## jo36

This week and last week I have remained the same!!! Not trying very hard though as Milly and I keep making gorgeous cakes together, or going out for our weekly/twice weekly coffee and cake thing!!     Must try harder once school holidays are over!

Els - great weight loss, well done. You're doing really well.


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Thank you Jo!

I wouldn't  worry too much if I were you, staying the same is much better than having a gain, and is really good if you've been having lots of cakey goodness 

Hows everyone else doing? Is Lisa still on holiday?


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi Els

Sorry for the delay, basically its a shake for breakfast, fruit for morn tea, soup for lunch, shake for afternoon tea, dinner with extra veg / salad and then a shake (they provide everything)..  Obviously most of it is water at the moment but day three and Ive lost 5lbs.. 

x


----------



## lmb15

Hi everyone   
We're back off our holiday. Got home early hours of yesterday morning, then spent all yesterday morning at the hospital for an appointment. The entire afternoon and evening we were doing washing (3 loads so far!!), so didn't get chance to pop on here.
Well, as suspected, after a week of all inclusive goodness i've gone up on the scales   . Still, we had an amazing holiday, so it was worth it. 
Back on the shakes now. Gonna try and be really, really good, as need to seriously shift some weight. I hate being a fatty.
Looks like everyone else is doing well, especially you, Emma. Nearly a stone off - amazing!!

Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Strawbs- oh ok, so it's similar to the slimfast type thing but I'm guessing smaller amounts of calories more spread over the day? How do the shakes and soups taste?

Lisa- I glad you had a good holiday! I'm very jealous 

AFM- I was naughty and tried my dress on again yesterday night, it was a bit depressing as it is still no where near doing up  the silly thing is that I know I've lost weight and my trousers are much too loose now but I seem to have lost it from the wrong places (I really need to loose inches from my top half)!


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi Els

Yep similar to slimfast but we get to eat food.. the soups are OK (just) but the dinners are lovely!! spag bol, chicken curry etc.. The shakes are nice actually especially the banana ones.. Ive droped 7.2lbs this week but its all water Im sure as I havent stopped going to the loo!! x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

So do they provide the dinners like ready meals?

I'm having the Tesco version of slimfast, where I have a shake for breakfast and lunch. Then I make a low calorie dinner in the evening.


----------



## Strawbs78

Yep they sure do.. this week Ive had chicken curry, meatballs and potato, spag bol and chicken casserole.. so they supply the following per day

3 shakes (breakfast, afternoon tea and before bed (I never get to the last one as Im too full)
lunch - soup
dinner - various types of food such as the above plus chilli con carne, braised beef, veggie options etc etc..

You then add 1 piece of fruit for morning tea plus veg or salad with your dinner..

They also have a 'weekends off' programme where you just do it Mon - Fri then on sat / sun just stay under 1200 calories... so I think I will do another month or so on this one at 7 days a week then go to weekends off..

No more loss this morning but Im glad actually, I think 7.2lbs in 5 days is more than enough.. Ive just ordered a month's worth.. Bring it on!!

How you doing with the tesco one? x

p.s. its 850 cals a day in total..

http://www.weighttogo.com/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Strawbs, thank you for the link I've had a little look. The meals do look yummy.

With the Tesco one the shakes are about 215 calories each so two of those and a dinner works out to be around 900 calories (I normally try to have a dinner that's under 500 calories). So far I've lost 13lbs in about 5 weeks.


----------



## lmb15

Strawbs - weight to go is clearly suiting you! I had a look at the website link you posted. The meals sound nice. It's pretty pricey though, isn't it? Though i guess not as much as other things such as lighter life. I'm doing the cheapest thing possible that i think will work - being on maternity leave and half pay is not great!!

Emma - have you seen how much sugar's in the Tesco shakes? Each one's got about 30% of your daily sugar allowance   . Still, i guess it would taste pretty rank otherwise   . If it makes you feel any better, i'd've tried my dress on about 10 times by now if i was you!!! I know how you feel ab out needing to lose weight off your top half - my boobs are still a couple of sizes bigger now than they were before i had Isaac (and they were massive to begin with!). Are you doing any exercise? Press ups help tone the chest, and shrink it down a bit. Anyway, you've still got ages to go till your Civil Partnership, and at the rate you're losing weight the dress will probably need taking in!!

Jo - how are you? All that baking sounds like fun. Feel free to send some cakes up to Leicester!!! Are you going back to work? How's little Phoebe getting on? We started weaning Isaac last week. He was a it apprehensive at first but now seems to love his food   .

Hope you're enjoying the bank holiday weekend, despite the rubbish weather. (well, it's rubbish in Leicester!). Here's to some good weigh in results next week.

Lisa x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I stared back on Lighterlife yeaterday!! I have been away and off it for 3 weeks but as I have booked a week away in the sunshine/beach/swimsuit!!  !!! on 11/9 I better get back on track!!

I will go grovelling back to the counsellor on Tuesday and hope that over the last few days I have made some impact.

My donor's partner did LL for a few weeks and he lost loads of weight nearly a stone in a few weeks his family were all complimenting him when they saw him and in his new wardrobe.

there is also a Belly section on FF but you have to ask Tony or Mel for access
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=60.0

L x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Grrrr... I was just about to click post when DP unplugged the laptop not realising the battery wasn't in it!

I put on 1lb this week, but we have had several takeaways. We're going away for a few days down to Brighton this afternoon which is going to involve lots of going out to restaurants! But will also involve lots of walking as we're not taking the car this time. I'm going to look for nice underwear for under my wedding dress (hopefully something to minimalise my bust  ).

I hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I put 1 1/2 lbs on in the last 3 weeks but I had been over to Ireland twice for 8 of those days and partied/ate I went back on Lighterlife on Sat and I had some ketones in my urine so I was pleased. I came out feeling more motivated and positive. Till next monday's weigh in.

L x


----------



## lmb15

I've lost 2lb this week. Quite pleased, as only went back on the shakes on Wednesday. Also went to a chippy on Friday, and out for a meal on Saturday! Just want it to continue, and to keep losing about 2lb each week, and not lose 2lb one week then put it back on again!
Sorry for the quick post, but am knackered - just got back from visiting my parents and had a really busy day. Off to bed now!
Will post properly tomorrow.
Lisa x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi all morning

Well not sure what happened to me on the weekend but I ate everything in sight!  Put on a couple of lbs but quite frankly I think that is amazing considering how much I ate and drank, back on the wagon today!

Hi Lisa!  Yep it is a little expensive to be honest but once I factor in not having to buy breakfast or lunch at work every day which I did before then it works out ok..  Im going to do it 7 days a week for the next 4 - 8 weeks and then kick back to their 'weekends off' programme.. The shakes and dinners are fab but Im finding it impossible to stomach their soups so I think I am going to go on the hunt for a low fat packet soup that I can have instead..

xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Everyone!

Well I lost 5 lbs this week but I think that had more to do with having a bad cold and feeling a bit sick than any actually effort on my part. So that's 17 lbs in total for me.

Hows everyone else been getting on this week?


----------



## lmb15

Emma - great weight loss!! Have you tried your dress on again??   

How's everyone else? Hope you're all doing better than me!!

I had a rubbish week. Went out for dinner 3 times. So i was quite pleased i'd stayed the same and not put on weight. I'd rather have lost, but beggars can't be choosers, eh?
Anyway, i've decided i need to get back into exercising, as that's the only way i tend to really lose weight. I'm thinking of joining British Military Fitness, where you basically run around in a park, do press ups, sit ups etc. Kind of like circuit training but outside. It's only an hour each time, and i Laura will be back from work when it's on, so no childcare issues. Probably going to the free trial session next Monday to see if i like it. I hope i don't die!!!   

Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

I haven't tried it on again yet, I'm going for the fitting on the 26th so two and a half weeks to try and loose a few more pounds! I think I am just resigning myself to the fact that I will need a panel put in the back to accommodate my chest 

I've heard of the boot camp type things, you'll have to let us know how it goes!


----------



## jo36

A pound off for me. Sounds as if you're doing well.* Lisa* exercise is something I really need to do to shift some weight but it's not up my street! *Els *you're doing really well, keep it up!

Back to counting points for me this week now Milly has returned to school. Hopefully it'll show with next weeks weigh in!

xx


----------



## lmb15

Jo - well done on continuing to lose weight. I need to exercise to lose weight. Before we got married, all i did was stop snacking (but still at loads!) and went to the gym 3 times a week. I lost 1.5 stone in 3 months. And kept it off. I've never been good at sticking to diets (hence never tried before!) so exercise has always been my weight loss tool. Now i'm better, i'm definitely gonna get back into it. I don't think the gym's as feasible as it was before i had Isaac, but the military fitness thing should be ok. If it doesn't kill me, that is!!!

Emma - i have to say, if i was you, i'd've SO tried on the dress again. A few times   .  You're doing really well, though, so am sure it'll fit like a glove.

Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

I stayed the same this week, I was quite surprised that I didn't put anything on as I thought the 5lb loss last week was a result of having cold/flu type thing and as soon as I went back to eating properly I'd put half of it back on, but that doesn't seem to be the case 

In other news, my appointment to go for my dress fitting has been changed to this Sunday! I'm very nervous as I know I've lost weight and my trousers are very much looser (they kept feeling like they might fally down at work today) but I know I haven't really lost the inches from my top half 

How has everyone else been getting on? Lisa have you been to the boot camp session?


----------



## lmb15

Hey,
I forgot to weigh myself this morning   . Will do it tomorrow. I didn't go to the boot camp thing on Saturday cos my friend couldn't come, and also cos i woke up at 9.30am and the class started at 10am!! Didn't make tonight as had to go to Birmingham for a hospital appointment, which was at 4pm, and didn't get back to Leicester till 7pm - it starts at 7.30pm. Planning on going on Wednesday evening, as long as Laura's back from work on time to look after Isaac.

Emma - dress fitting this weekend, how exciting!!! I'm sure it'll be fine, I'll have my fingers crossed for you. I'm hoping when i do start shifting the weight it comes off my boobs - then i can maybe get some clothes to fit me!!

Jo - how you doing? Have you been baking lots of yummy cakes and biscuits??! Hope you're doing well.

Strawbs - how's things with you? Are you still sticking to it 7 days a week?

L - are you still doing lighter life? Hope things are going well for you too.


Oh, and just to show how good i'm being, i've got a blackberry and apple crumble in the oven as i type!!     


Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Ladies, I hope everyone's doing well!

Well I've just come back from Bournemouth for my dress fitting (still feeling a little car sick from the 3 hour round trip), oh well, worth it though. I've now got 7 weeks before I have to go back for the next fitting.

I still couldn't zip the dress up but there was a lot less gap than before! The wedding dress lady is going to take out the side zip and sew the seam up so that we can put a v shaped panel in the back with laces. She's also going to make the straps into a halter neck so that I can wear a multiway bra with it (which feels more secure  )

See you all tomorrow for Monday Weigh-in!


----------



## Pinktink

Good to hear that dress is getting closer to fitting 

I'm starting on Cambridge on Friday with my mum as I really want to have lost a good amount of weight by the time the baby gets here  (fingers crossed) and if all goes well the plan is to try for no 2 the year after with me so def need to lose about 7 stone by then (I'm a very chub lady) 

xx


----------



## lmb15

Pinktink  - welcome!! 7 stone? That's a mammoth amount of weight!! Good luck with the Cambridge diet.

Emma - sounds very promising on the dress front. A panel with laces sounds like a good plan - it means you can pull it in tight and make your waist look super small!!

Jo - how are you? Is weight watchers still going well? 

As for me, i've got a very busy week ahead with a few hospotal appointments in Birmingham (an hour's drive away, and will be there for an hour or two at each of them), so my diet's sure to go out of the window. Also going round a friend's house for dinner on Tuesday - hoping she cooks something healthy!! Will try and remember to weigh myself tomorrow, though i'm not expecting a loss.

Good luck everyone!!

Lisa x


----------



## jo36

Helloooo ladies! You all sound as if things are going well.

Emma - the dress fitting seems to be going well, and you've another 7 weeks til your next fitting. Think how much more weight you may have lost by then!?

Lisa - hope the hospital appts go well. And how's the exercise program going?

Lynn - doing the hardcore Cambridge then?? At least by doing it with your mum you'll be able to support one another. Good luck with it - and welcome to the weight loss thread!!!

I'm doing OK, its coming off but slowly so not very noticeable! But saying that I'm not exactly sticking to the program so to speak! Forgot to weigh myself on Mon at work but did on Fri and had lost 1.5 lbs, which I was quite surprised about! Will try to remember to do the weigh in tomorrow. Lisa - yes the cake making is still happening!! Not quite so often though now Millys back at school! We did however make a wonderful sponge cake today with fresh cream and jam!!!!! Yuummmm...it was delish!

Good luck for weigh ins tomorrow ladies...Jo x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Lynn, Welcome! You're not alone in having that kind of weight to loose, from my starting point 8 weeks ago I had 5 stone to loose to get my BMI to 25 (which I know is still the max 'normal' BMI), now I've got about 3 1/2 stone to go. I've set myself the initial target of getting my BMI under 30   which I'm really hoping to achieve by 27th November!

Lisa- I'm also borrowing a petticoat from the wedding dress lady to push the dress out at the bottom which she said will make my waist looked slimmer! I'm sorry to hear you have to make more long trips to the hospital, especially not good having to go several times in the space of a few days!


Jo- Sometimes you do get a surprise loss which can give you more confidence to carry on! Keep it up 

AFM- This isn't going to be a good food week for me. Its my Birthday on Saturday so I'll be making cakes for work on Friday (its going to be  a trial run for making loads of cupcakes for the wedding), it does coincide with the macmillian biggest coffee morning though so I'm going to ask everyone at work to do donations. Also We'll be going out for a meal on my birthday, then I think we'll have my favourite homemade cheese tart on Sunday. I expect we will also have a meal out with my family either during this week or next week because my mum is going away for the weekend on my birthday (  ).


You know what I've just realised? We're sucked into the same trap of all weight loss groups... We talk about food all the time!! Maybe we ought to have  a recipe thread!


----------



## Pinktink

lmb15 said:


> Pinktink - welcome!! 7 stone? That's a mammoth amount of weight!! Good luck with the Cambridge diet.


Guess that's my own fault for being the size of a mammoth 

Thanks everyone - not looking forward to it but really determined.

xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hey everyone!

2 lbs off for me this week (19 lbs in total). 

Did anyone else weigh in this morning?


----------



## lmb15

Hey,
I weighed myself this morning - no change   . Man, this weight loss (or not) lark is so depressing!!
Well done Emma, you've lost a lot so far.

Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Don't give up Lisa, staying the same is better than having a gain


----------



## lmb15

I lost a pound on my weigh in yesterday. Woo hoo, finally!!
Went to my first boot camp thing last night. Was really knackering but good fun. My legs are KILLING today   . Going again on Saturday.

How's everyone else getting on?

Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

I stayed the same this week, not too bad considering all the birthday food I had over the weekend!


----------



## lmb15

Hey everyoe,I lost 1lb this week. Interestingly, the last 2 weeks when i've lost weight have been when i've not been doing the shakes (as been to lots of hospital appointments etc)
Off to bootcamp again tonight. Dreading the pain tomorrow!!!

How's everyone else doing? Been pretty quiet on here...

Lisa x


----------



## jo36

Oops, I forgot to weigh myself today at work but will do so tomorrow. I stayed the same last week and not holding out for too much this week (made a huge carrot cake last week with super delicious topping and I must admit I did eat almost all of it!!!! Pub grub on Sat with friends in Cheltenham, and gooey choc pudding for dessert!)

Interesting Lisa that your weight loss has been when you've not been on the shakes. But has it co-incided with your bootcamp regime!?

Jo x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Everyone,

I lost 2lbs this week, 21lbs in total now.

Good luck all!


----------



## lmb15

Emma - fantastic weight loss! Your dress is going to look fab!!

Jo - I'm not quite sure what's happening with my weight! I've only been to the fitness thing twice - last monday and yesterday, so doubt that made a difference. Hmmm.

I might just have the shakes for breakfast, will see how it goes.

Good luck with the weigh in tomorrow, Jo!

Lisa x


----------



## lmb15

Hey girls,

1lb off for me this week, which was surprising as i've eaten lots of naughty food! Off to military fitness again tonight. Gonna try and be good this week and hope that if i behave on the food front (at least midweek) and stick to exercising 2-3 times a week, i'll start losing 2lb/week. I can but dream!!

How's everyone else?

Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hey Lisa,  that's really good! Keep it up 

AFM- I lost 2lbs this week, that's 23 lbs in total. 

I'm please but worried that it's more to do with being really stressed than actually having much to do with the diet. I've been really busy at work for the last few weeks, lots of work coming through coupled with one of my colleagues being on holiday for two weeks has meant I've been working extra hours in the evenings and not having time to take my lunch break. To make matters worse on Friday DP was told by our GP that she can't drive until she sees a neurologist (again) which could take months for an apt to come through. The main problem is that she's just started a new job which isn't near where we live and we don't have good transport links, so as she's on late shifts this week I'm waiting to go pick her up from the train station (in the next town) at 10pm!

Sorry for the me-post, just needed a little rant 

Good luck to everyone still to weigh in this week!


----------



## lmb15

Emma - why does your GP need to send your DP to a neurologist to see whether she can drive or not? The DVLA has very clear guidelines on who can and can't drive, so your GP should be able to decide themselves, i would have thought. It'd make things easier for you both...

Lisa x

ps. well done on the weight loss


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Lisa

DP has had a recurrent problem for the last 18 months or so which has been diagnosed this summer as a-typical migraines. She's been into hospital several times because of it with stroke-like symptoms and has had loads of blood tests/MRI Scan/ CT scan/ nerve conduction tests etc. which ruled out a stroke. When she saw the neurologist a few months ago she was told she could drive and that it was just a case of trying some different tablets to see which helped the most. At the beginning of sept DP was made redundant (she'll have to go to employment tribunal to claim back wages etc), but she's just started a new job so I think the stress of it all has trigger her symptoms again. Her new job have been really good about it all but told her to go see the GP on Friday, which she did (mainly to ask about trying a different type to table as the last ones made her feel sick).  That's when the GP said she wanted DP to see the neurologist again, and made it sound like DP couldn't drive until she saw the neurologist.

Since then DP has spoken to a different GP on the phone, who told her that DVLA has to investigate before they can revoke her license (the first GP hadn't made this clear so we may have spent the whole weekend in a mad panic that DP would lose her job for nothing). And she went back to see the original GP this morning who has agreed that while she can't 'undo' the notification to DVLA she can contact the neurology dept and tell them there are no new symptoms since DP had all the tests done before and that maybe when DVLA contacts them they can use what they already know instead of DP having to go for loads more tests.

Anyway, we're a little more hopeful now that things aren't as bad as we thought.

Sorry for the long post


----------



## lmb15

Hey Emma,
I don't understand why your GP notified the DVLA. If she's got a diagnosis of migraine, and it's proven it's nothing like stroke etc, then i'm 99% sure there's no driving restriction. Obviously if she gets a migraine and gets paralysis she'd have to pull over in a place of safety and not drive till it's settled. I've just had a look on the DVLA medical conditions list, and can't see any restrictions for atypical migraine. It's only usually loss of consciousness and visual problems that lead to problems.
Hope you and DP are doing ok. Sounds very stressful   . Fingers crossed the DVLA will tell your GP they're being retarded and shouldn't've bothered them   
Lisa x

ps i know how annoying it is not being able to drive - i couldn't drive from May till end of August, it was horrible


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Thanks Lisa, that means a lot


----------



## Hales :)

Have decided to join this thread - As DP is now finally pregnant, it's about time I lost some weight as we plan start trying for number 2 (D'oh! Mean number 3!) in about 18 months time! We're both on Slimming World (DP with midwife's consent), I've lost 3 quarters of a stone so far, started off at 14st5, but want to be about 10st 9 ish - wishful thinking!

Anyone else doing Slimming World?


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Hales,

(It's Amber) I'm thinking about following SW whilst pregnant - want to make sure I don't gain too much weight as my BMI was 30 to start with. I've lost a few pounds since getting pregnant, just through eating better and once I stop feeling sick will start following the plan. Sounds like you're doing well - keep up the good work! xxx


----------



## Hales :)

DPs BMI was 33 at the beginning of this tx, it went down to about 30 by about week 8 of pg, and has stayed the same since, think she's put on a pound this week, I think she just want to make sure that she doesn't put on excessive amounts as it will be a nightmare to shift! 
I was hoping to have lost weight by my birthday (in Jan), but doesn't look likely! I think as long as I get down to about 11 stone (not skinny by any stretch of the imagination, but I'm all stomach and boobs - any lighter and my legs become matchsticks! lol) this time next year I'll be pleased!

Would highly recommend SW Amber - It is really really easy!  And good luck! x


----------



## lmb15

Welcome Hales!

Just a quickie post from me as got stonking headache and feeling rough   . Stayed the same this week, which is good considering no exercise and lots of lardy food!
Good luck everyone, will post properly tonight/tomorrow.

Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

I also stayed the same this week, lots of naughty food


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Everyone! 

I lost 2lbs this week after several weeks of staying the same. That's now 25lbs in total for me.

Hows everyone else getting on?


----------



## lmb15

I'm the same this week. Started exercising again yesterday, so hoping for some good weight loss in the near future!!

Lisa x


----------



## jo36

I've been crap lately!!!! So fallen off the wagon, but desperately need to jump back on board. I can feel the weight creeping back on . Why is it sooo much easier to gain weight than lose it?!!!!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi All,

I lost 3 lbs this week so that's 28 lbs in total.

I went for another wedding dress fitting on Sunday, it was really good, the lady had put the lace up backing into it so it fit for the first time! It was really nice to see it on properly without being all twisted around at the top, so she took the measurements for the hem length and I get to go and pick it up in two weeks time! We also took my mum with us so she saw the dress on me for the first time, she had only seen it hanging on the back of a door when I had it at home before.

Hows everyone else getting on?


----------



## lmb15

Hey Emma.
Sounds like the dress fitting went really well - so exciting!!
I've had a rubbish couple of weeks, been out for countless meals and ate loads of ****e and not exercised much! Miraculously my weight's stayed the same   .
Really need to get my **** into gear and stick to eating well and exercising. Got my bridesmaid dress fitting in January so need to have lost at least a stone by then, preferably more. It's gonna be hard over Christmas...!!!
Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Lisa, its good that you've been able to stay the same especially if you've been having the naughty food! You've got nearly 2 months until we get into January, I'm sure you can do it! How long after the fitting have you got before you're a bridesmaid?


----------



## Strawbs78

hi all

Ive been watching this thread but not really wanting to post as I am a bit of a yo yo dieter.. Im on slimming world and have lost 7lbs so far and feeling completely dedicated to it so thought I would finally post..  Is anyone else doing slimming world! some of you have lost some fantastic weight, I'm hoping SW gets me there!! x


----------



## Hales :)

Hi Strawbs - I'm doing SW - I had lost 13lb, but I have put a couple back on in the last couple of weeks as I've been eating like a gannet - DPs appetite isn't as big as it was and has a tendency to push her plate towards me - Unfortunately I was brought up not to waste food so end up finishing hers too! Must break that thought process otherwise I'll be the size of a house by the time she gives birth!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Everyone,

Well I've stayed the same the last couple of weeks, so a grand total of 2 stone lost before the wedding! I picked up my dress on Sunday and its really really nice, the dress-maker did a really good job with the alterations! It's my last day at work tomorrow then I've got two days free for last minute running around before Saturday and then we'll be off to the airport early Monday morning.

I'm a bit worried about putting loads of weight back on while we're in Florida, but hopefully we can enjoy ourselves in moderation


----------



## lmb15

Emma - wow, 2 stone is absolutely brilliant!! I'm so happy for you that the dress fits and looks fab - you'll have to show us some photos after the big day!!   . Bet you're so excited about the wedding. I remember ours so clearly, it was such an amazing day. You'll have the most fantastic time. Can't wait to hear all about it   

I've stayed the same again. Really need to be disciplined and start eating properly and exercising or i'm never going to lose weight. Just need some motivation!!

Hi to everyone else   

Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hey everyone, Thought I'd try to breath some life into this thread for the New Year (well a couple of weeks into the New Year lol). 

Well, first of all the wedding was brilliant, all the feedback I've had has been that everyone had a great time! I didn't get to eat too much of the amazing food that the hotel laid on because I was laced into my dress so well, but I really enjoyed the cooked breakfast the next morning with all our guests who stayed the night at the hotel too.



I needn't have worried about putting on loads of weight in Florida because I actually caught a sickness bug which kicked off just after we arrived at the hotel on the Monday night and I didn't feel like eating anything while we were away (I lived on ham sandwiches which we made ourselves all week ). After the first couple of days we did enjoy ourselves with all the parks etc but we didn't really experience the famous American food . When We got back I'd actually lost 2 lbs!



However I've managed to put a bit back on since then as I got my appetite back once we got home and then we had Christmas where my mum over-fed us for about 7 days running and then we went to the Isle of Wight to visit DW's family for a couple of days. 



We decided to get back on the diet since 4th Jan so I'm going to try to start a Monday weigh-in on here again. So now the weight lost for the wedding is out of the way we are now starting to think more seriously about TTC. DW has just started a new job with a local travel company since being made redundant last September so we're hoping now to be in a more stable position. We've even sent a few emails out on a donor website so I may be posting on the other threads quite soon *Fingers crossed*.



Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma I also decided to get back on the weight loss wagon and rejoined LL last week weigh in Mondays!
You avatar of you wedding looks lovely
L x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Thank you L!  I'm still waiting for the official photos to come back, I'll try to post a better picture of my dress when I have one.

I'm returning to the Tesco ultra slim milkshakes (which helped me lose 2 stone before the wedding). DW and I have also rediscovered a liking for salads so we're trying to have a couple of those for dinner each week (weekends are our downfall  ).

Good luck with LL!


----------



## lmb15

Emma-congrats on the CP! Bit of a bummer about you being so poorly :-(. Hope you still had a fab time though. Post some photos for us to have a nosey at!!!

L-did you have a good Christmas and new year? Hope lighter life goes well.


I've pretty much stayed the same since November. As of tomorrow I'm starting a proper diet and exercise regime. Really need to shift 2 stone by mid June (when I'm bridesmaid). I'm joint to try tesco ultra slim gor a month and see what happens. If it's not looking promising I'll have a think about what else to try. I'm also going to be doing boot camp exercise thing twice a week.
Well that's the plan, anyway!!!

Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

I will try to post some pictures when I work out how to do it (we took about 580 pictures in Florida)! 

I lost 2 lbs this week, but I'm still not back to the weight from before the wedding 

Let us know how the boot camp sessions go Lisa!


----------



## lmb15

If it's any consolation I'm a stone heavier than when I got married!! I don't know how go post photos kn here either! Are you on ********? That's the only place I know how to upload my photos to! 
I was going to british military training on and off for a few months but now need to be disciplined and go ag least twice a week. I actually really enjoy it once I'm there-it's dragging my **** there that's the problem!! X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I lost 6 1/s lbs last week so was pleased but the thumping headache drive me nuts and then I nibble as I know it is lack of food related.

Good Luck everyone

L x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hey everyone,


How've you all been getting on this week? I lost 2lbs, I'm hoping I can lose another 2lbs this week to get me back to an even 2 stone which I'd lost before the wedding.


I've not had a great week, I feel like we've kind of gone back to square one with our ttc plans. A couple of weeks ago we had actually started taking some proper steps toward finding a donor etc. but last Monday night my mum's boyfriend aka our unofficial landlord came round (while I was out) and basically told DW that from 1st Feb our rent will nearly double   . So we've been in a bit of a panic all week trying to work out if we should try to move out (we're stuck between a rock and  a hard place to find somewhere else because we have a dog). The problem is that all the sums we'd done to get to the point of saying we can start to try to have a baby were based on our current rent. We're not really sure what to do now


----------



## lmb15

Emma - congrats on the weight loss. Seems like you're in a ****ty position with the house. Do you have a contract? If so, landlord can't put the rent up till the end if the contract. If there's no contract, things are tricky. Can you ask himto only put the rent up slightly? Or ask your mum to talk to him. Thing is, if you do move out, he's got to find more tenants. That can take months, with them having to give notice on their current house, getting references etc etc. So it's in his best interest to keep you there, really. Maybe subtly point this out to him? Hmmmm, it's a very difficult and very horrible situation for you and DW to be in. I really hope it gets sorted.

I lost 2 pounds when I weighed myself on Saturday. Got a feeling it's gone back on already though :-(
I've got my bridesmaid dress fitting on Saturday. Measured my waist last night and it's 3 inches bigger than before I got pregnant. So depressing. I've got 5 months to lose 2 stone by the wedding. In theory I should be able to do it, if I lose 2pounds a week. Just need to get motivated.

Hope everyone else is ok

Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Lisa, good luck for your bridesmaid fitting, I'm sure you'll be fine and having the fitting will probably motivate you more too! 

No contract I'm afraid  no matter how many times we've said we want to pay the rent properly etc. he says that if we declare that we're pay them rent he will have to increase the rent even more to make up for what he'd have to pay in tax (I'd love to see the look on my boss's face if I said I needed to be paid more to make up for what was being taken each month in tax)! mum's bf just doesn't live in the real world. At this stage we're not even sure if my mum knows that he came round to put the rent up, we thought she would have said something. We did make a point of saying that we'd driven past some new build houses that had shared equity options that we were thinking about, unfortunately it would take us years to save up a deposit (even for a 25% share) and that's without even thinking about having a baby.

The thing that gets me is that I would have thought it would be in everyone's best interest for us to stay here paying our current rent because that would allow us time to save up a deposit quicker and get out of his hair and then he could get new people in who would pay 'market rate' rent.


----------



## b&amp;l

Waves from behind the boulder that is the flab of my stomach

Joined a a gym for swimming n need to losse a lot of weight

I was 9st 3lb in aug 09 when we got married now around 14st and only 4ft 11 tall so need to shift the lbs

Be great to have supportive people around

Lea x


----------



## lmb15

Lea - welcome back! Are you mainly exercising or dieting too? There's a few of us here wanting to shift some weight, so you're not alone. X


----------



## M2M

I'm also saying hello (again!) as I would really like to use the next six weeks before my embryo thaw and transfer to lose a few of these extra pounds!   The weight seemed to pile on between May and October (over our last treatment cycles) and after our second BFN in October I just comfort ate a lot of the time. Then of course came Christmas!     

I am expecting ET to be somewhere around mid-March so have got at least a month to lose some weight. I won't get anywhere near my long term target but am hoping to get at least into the "11 stone" category as at the minute am 12st 11.5lb and at the upper end of "overweight" with a BMI of 29.

Going to my first session of aqua aerobics in about an hour and really looking forward to that!   

Good luck everyone. Losing weight is such hard work - putting it on is so much easier!


----------



## katena

HIya everyone,

seems its the time for many to make a come back on this thread!

Since losing 2 stone on lipotrim its all come back on..and a little bit more!   

So... a couple weeks back i joined slimming world. Ive been to 3 classes in total - including the 1st week and im finding them useful but hard work. Its like a youth club for the over 40's sometimes and gets me angry that some are being rude! Plus all that clapping when youve lost 1lb!   

Anyways... ive lost 3 lbs in 2 weeks... not so bad!

Hope your all well....

els -sorry to hear about the rent issue. Hope you get it sorted soon!   

karen


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Lea, M2M and Karen- the more the merrier!

I would love to do aqua aerobics but I'd feel a bit silly wearing my prescription goggles!


Thanks Karen, we're still not really sure what to do- we've just had MIL on the phone telling us to refuse to pay the new rent but we don't want to cause a riff which my mum would be stuck in the middle of 


Emma x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


TIme to get back into the weight loss, it seems lots of us now so thats good, we are hoping to try for FET in april so am trying to lose as much as can by then, with last cycle I put on a stone, so depressing!!  Anyway I joined SW again 3weeks ago and have lost 7lbs, so really pleased with that, am finding it easier this time, I think I am more motivated this time, normally by week three I start to get a little bored and thats where it all goes wrong but more determined and am planning our meals for the week so that seems to be the trick, and having lots of alpen light bars in the cupboard for when I get the munchies, these are great for munchies.  Am trying to do biggest loser or just dance 3 times a week and I go to a local line dancing class once a week at the mo when Lou is at nursery which is good fun.


Good luck to all
Wen is eveyones weigh in days?  Mine is a tues.


Maggie
xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Maggie!

My Weigh-in is officially Monday morning  but I'm a bit of a serial weigher (which is very naughty I know).

7lbs so far is great, well done!

Emma x


----------



## lmb15

Hi everyone and welcome back Maggie!
Well, i've not been very good this week but somehow managed to lose 2lb!?! Had my bridesmaid dress fitting yesterday and was mortified. My waist is 2 inches bigger than normal:-(. Go make it worse, the other 2 girls are a tiny size 8 and a size 12. Gutting!!
So, from tomorrow I need to be majorly good. No junkfood and back to boot camp. Wish I could afford some liposuction!!!
Hope everyone had a great weekend and good luck for this week's weigh ins.
Lisa x


----------



## b&amp;l

Cant remember if i replied or nt the other day.

Going to eat much healthier than have been.  Try not to snack as much and swim 1-2x a week (eye permitting - had a a cornea transplant last march which has had a a lot of problems)

Lea
X
Ps sorry for the double a a's am on my phone n it keeps doing them. Unsure why :s

X


----------



## lmb15

Hey everyone,
I weighed myself this morning and have lost 4 pounds. Probably because I was unwell Thursday and Friday following my eye operation on Wednesday!!
I'm starting weight watcherspro points next week, so looking forward to seeing if that makes a difference.
How's everyone else doing?
Lisa x


----------



## b&amp;l

Hey all, I am now being weighed by the gp practice nurse each monday *shudders*

This week iv eaten junk cos we have been trying to use up what we have in the cupboards n freezer

Please can someone chuck some motivation my way, as I'm getting so fed up of trying to find mine.

Lea x


----------



## b&amp;l

Just been weighed by the practice nurse at the doctors and have lost exactly 2lbs from last monday  x


----------



## lmb15

Lea - well done!! Are you doing any particular diet?

I started weight watchers pro points today. Bloody hell, it's hard!! Seriously, what they call a portion of pasta is what i'd give our 11 month old!!! I'm determined to stick to it though,  really need to lose 1.5 stone by end of May. I'm trying to rope some friends into joining me on the weekly weigh ins - i figured some ritual humiliation would spur me on a little bit more!!   

How's everyone else doing?

Lisa x


----------



## b&amp;l

Hi Lisa, atm its just started n keeping a food diary which gets analysed by the practice nurse.

Here for you hun  x


----------



## lmb15

Lea - how's the rest of the week been? Are you just keeping a diary of what you eat for a while, or are you actively cutting down too? Hope the next weigh in goes well.

My 4 pound weight loss last week was clearly because i didn't eat on Wednesday and Thursday, as by Sunday all but 2 pounds had gone back on. So it was really a 2 pound loss, which I'm still happy with. Weight watchers is getting a bit easier to cope with, now I'm used to little portions! Had my fridnds' 30th birthday party last night, do had saved most of my weekly point allowance to use on alcohol! It was the first time I've properly drank in nearly 2 years. The gins went down very well  

how's everyone doing? Hope everyone's having a good weekend.

Lisa x


----------



## b&amp;l

Yups keeping a note, probably not lost owt this week as ate a lot of junk the rest of last week n didn't make it swimming at all despitre my plans

Todsy have munched my way thru half a hovis seeded bread to myself as Ben doesn't like it - oops! Altho was with light spreadable anchor butter instead of the regular - ooops

Will report back tomro aftrer iv been weighed as to what I am

Our scales don't work battery has gone so iv no way of weighing mysellf during the week have promised myself I will get stricter than I have been as its almost march n I need to really.£

Hugs to all n here's to a lighter week

Lea x


----------



## b&amp;l

A whole half pound lost this week - don't all rush to say "well done Lea" at once *grins*

Hope you have all done better than me

X


----------



## Hales :)

Half a pound less is far better than half a pound more Lea   I seriously need to get back on the wagon - Have stopped picking at DPs leftovers as she can no longer eat her whole dinner, I've put loads of weight on since she has gotten pregnant, and as I'm hoping to TTC next year I'd better pull my finger out! Think my issue is totally portion control rather than what I'm eating


----------



## lmb15

Things have been very quiet on here of late. How's everyone doing?
I'm doing weight watchers pro points still and it's going really well. Lost 6lb in 4 weeks. It's getting easier to stick to as the weeks go by. I eat almost what I want, I just have to watch portions
size. Well, except for the last 2 days when I've eaten too much crap!! 
So, 15lb more to lose till I reach my target weight. I've got 2.5 months to do it, so fingers crossed i'll get there.

Hope everyone's ok (if there's anyone out there still!!!).

Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Lisa,

Well done, 6lbs is brilliant, I'm sure you'll reach your taget and look lovely in your briadesmaid dress!

I'm still here but loitering around the same weight, which i think is quite good as I've not been as careful as I was with dinners etc (and unfortunately fallen back into the evening chocolate habit  ). I've also been trying to make time to eat some porriadge for breakfast, I've been finding that I've not always had time to stop for lunch at work so I'm trying to have more than a milkshake to keep me going (I'm still having the Tesco milkshake if i don't have time to have anything else for breakfast).


----------



## laurac1988

Hey all thought I would jump in.

Am trying to lose 2/3 stone in order to get down to a BMI of 25. At the moment have lost about 3lbs... At present I'm not following any particular plan. Just watching portions, calories and getting lots and lots of exercise... the two fur babies help with that 

Hope it's all going well for everyone.


----------



## Mish3434

Just bumping up, Ladies please use this thread rather than starting a new one

Thanks
Shelley x


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks Shelley.

Need to try and get my bmi  at least going in the right direction for ttc at the end of this year! Weigh in is this morning!


----------



## Mish3434

Good luck with weigh in Hales     

Shelley x


----------



## Hales :)

Right - Week 1! Only 39lbs to go, almost 4 times the weight of Se.bby...Hmmm....That's horrendous!! How does anyone find the time to cook decent meals with babies around? We always seem to be eating on the hoof!


----------



## Pinktink

so we joined slimming world yesterday - feels nice to start something proper!

My aim is to lose 2lbs per week and stay on it long term until I see some real progress... Amber has a lot less to lose than me so is hoping for 1lb per week 

If we see this through this time next year we'll both be ready for TTC next year   

Hales - we try to make meals most evenings but they tend to be things like stir frys etc.. we do only have one baby though!


----------



## Blondie80

Hello all, really glad this thread is abotu - Im going back to WW next week, so will check in then.


----------



## magsandemma

Excellant thread to get started again


Well I am going to enjoy next week away with my girls and enjoy seaside fish and chips and some lovely wine in the eves lol and then will tart when we get back.  I have to say I am still a little unsure as to which diet I am going to do as I have tried them all, lol. I like SW however I find that its really easy for me to cheat cos I just forget to count syns or think yeah that will be fine when its not and I am not great at stopping when I have had enough espeicaly when you can have as much a you like of some foods lol. So I am debating starting WW again as its propoints now so I would have to put some effort into trying to get it lol so maybe that would be better.  Also hoping that I pass my driving test as then I could get out in the eves to some excercise classes and may even join the gym for a few months.


Good luck to all


MAggie
xx


----------



## Hales :)

The thing I always find off putting at WW is that you have to count fruit and that eating a banana is the same points as eating a packet of crisps - Pro Points might be different though (I think?!)

My problem is that DP is a bit of a feeder, and always over stuffs my lunch box as she doesn't like the thought of me being hungry - and unfortunately I will ALWAYS eat what is put in front of me, regardless of hunger! Need to break that habit!

Maggie - Seaside fish and chips - Can't beat it!


----------



## Kezza78

Hi all, 

Glad this thread is in use again!! 

Been dieting since DP got bfp (12 weeks now), started doing slimfast as I wanted to shift some weight fast and then carry on from there. I got weighed at the hospital and was 81.5kg (12st 11lbs)  Couldn't believe it!!!

Came off the SF after 5 weeks and started doing a calorie controlled diet, went to the doc's last week and she weighed me and I was 75kg (11st 11lbs)!!! So chuffed, just need to keep going now and having this thread active again will give me the encouragement I need!!

Good Luck to everyone!!xx


----------



## welshginge

Ok ladies. Need some serious motivation to lose this baby weight. Thing is I've never dieted before so am pants at sticking to them, I just think 'I want cake' so I eat it. I quite fancy the idea of WW pro points but it's so expensive & maternity pay is s**te so can't afford it. I think I have figured it out by talking to friends etc but how do I stick to it? Advice please - btw I want to lose a stone.


----------



## Mish3434

Welshginge, Have you tried the Rosemary Conely GI diets, you can pick the book up really cheaply and it is a really sensible way of losing weight, it helps to change your general eating habits.  As the GI is low it stops you feeling hungry as quickly as some other diets do.

Shelley x


----------



## lucky2010

Welsh, jules and I are doing pro points on our own. Bought the book off eBay for £10 and just record it ourselves. Julie gas list 9lbs in 3 weeks and I've lost 4... Any questions just ask x


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies, 

I am joining you on this thread to get my weight off (I cant even say the baby weight since I have put more on since Jacob was born). I did do WW before and lost weight but have decided just to try having healthy meals, cutting out snacks etc (except for the odd treat) and exercising this time. This is my first week of 'being good' but know I will need some help to keep me motivated. 

In total I need to shift 3 stone, but am cutting it into more managable chunks and want to try and loose 8-14 pounds by Jacob's Christening in September. 

S x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Ladies,

Its been awhile since I posted on this thread. Hows everybody doing?

I've just started a new diet as of last week (I'm now on day 4) and have lost 4 lbs already! It's called The Harcombe Diet and is about not eating any processed food and not mixing (what they call) 'fats' and carbs in the same meal.

I hope we can get this thread going again!

Emma x


----------



## welshginge

Lucky - what's the name of the book? I've started having slimfast just for breakfast & generally being sensible. Stayed the same last week but that was good as I had my niece here & had a burger king & nando's.


----------



## Mish3434

Emma, Just had a look at the diet and it is the way forward  it is very true that we didn't have an obesity problem in the UK until the government started with the eat well plate rubbish.  I hope you continue to do well on the diet

shelley xx


----------



## Mish3434

Should have added on my previous, with your meat etc, if you can afford it Organic pasture fed is the best.  Veg always organic, eggs at the very least free range, again organic best.  If you use Olive Oil the best type is the stuff in the very dark bottles, it then needs to be kept in a cool dark place.  I switched to Cocunut Oil a while back, holland and barratt sell it but it's around a tenner a pot, palm oil is another good oil to cook with and it hasn't be messed with like the other oils (veg and sunflower not good at all).

Shelley xx


----------



## lucky2010

Welsh, the book is called weight watchers shop (new pro points 2011)


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Thanks Shelley, I was looking for coconut oil in Tesco earlier this evening but couldn't find it


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kezza well done that's great- I'm on lighter life with my friend as Brighton pride this weekend!!!! I need to loose about 2 stone !  My friend tried the SAcred Heart Diet from the USA it says it you can loose up to  17lbs a week to start with, lots of fruit, soup but she can have meat later- I suppose a detox program really!
L x


----------



## welshginge

Hi all. Had crap week this week. My beloved scottieXwestie got attacked by a cat (unprovoked coz it approached her from behind) & had to have an operation on her eye. She is pitiful & I've resorted to spoons of nutella for comfort *sigh*.


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Oh no WG! I hope your poor dog is on the mend!

Well I've been on my new diet for a week now and I've lost 6lbs 

Hows everyone else getting on? Maybe we could have an official weigh-in day? I'm being really bad at the moment and weighing myself each morning  I really need to get out of the habit!

Emma x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Monday Morning Weigh-in: 

1 lb lost this week, 7 lbs in total (day 11 of Harcombe Diet)


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi all 

Anyone on the Low GI Diet?

Ta 

Becki x


----------



## Hales :)

No, but I have tried it! Vaguely remember quite enjoying it. Slimming World here

My weigh in day is Thursdays Els - what is everyone elses?


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi Hales, 

My weigh in is every Friday  

Im struggling as I am struggling to eat proper meals, no carbs etc... 

 xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

I'm afraid I don't know what low GI is


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all


I am also a slimming world goer here, love that it fits so well with family meals and life.


Whats the harcombe diet??


I did bootcamp for 6wks and then joined the gym, was very peaved today at weigh in as had stayed the same have lost 12lbs over 7wks now, have been doing loads of exercise but the dreaded which arrived this eve so am hoping for a good lose next week otherwise will be mighty ****** off!!!


Good luck with all the wiegh ins


Maggie
xx


----------



## b&amp;l

only me sorry for being awol lots of not much keeping me awol.

So the diet, finally got stuck in about 2 weeks ago n thus far lost around 6.5 - 7lbs   only a lot more flubber to go.

Could do with some motivation n @$$ kicking so please ladies do your worse!!

Lea x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Lea,  6.5-7 lbs  is fab, well done!!

Maggie, The Harcombe Diet is based on three 'rules':

1) No Processed Food (including sugar/sweetners)
2) Don't mix fats and carbs in the same meal
3) Don't feed your cravings

The idea is that you do Phase 1 for 5 days, where you can eat as much as you like from the 'allowed' foods: unprocessed meat, fish, eggs, veg, Pro-biotic Yoghurt and you can drink water, decaff tea and coffee and fruit teas. Phase 1 is to give you a kickstart and get all the rubbish out of your system (you only crave food thats in your system). Lots of people also have a big weight loss at the end of the 5 days (I lost 6 lbs and DW lost 5 lbs, but some people lose a lot more).

At the end of the 5 days you move onto Phase 2 where you follow the 3 rules and start introducing more food gradually (you do it gradually so you can see which foods you have a problem with eg. which ones make you gain weight- lots of people have a problem with wheat). I've just reintroduced cheese this week.

The best thing is we've had bacon and eggs for breakfast everyday  Let me know if you want to know more!

Emma x


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey Ladies 

Im officaily a porker  put on weight! 

But had fitness session with my PT today and back on track  hopefully! 

Becki x


----------



## Hales :)

*sigh* Officially fatter than when I started - haven't the heart to amend my ticker!


----------



## b&amp;l

Hales - I'm a good stone and a bit heavier than I was when I initally said "must diet asap" so can feel n hear your annoyance *hugs*

x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Everyone, I hope you all had a lovely weekend!

Monday Weigh-in: 2lbs lost this week, 9lbs in total

How's everyone getting on?

Emma x


----------



## Hales :)

Need to get my act together - put on a pound last week, so in 68 days I've lost a grand total of a pound! Oops!


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Im with Hales, need to sort myself out! 

Becki


----------



## lmb15

Hey everyone.   Can i join you? I need some motivation to lose some weight.
Managed to lose 1.5 stone earlier on in the year but, since my friend's wedding in June, i've put on about half a stone. Not good. I had half a stone to lose till my target weight but now have a stone   .
Think i'll restart Weight Watchers pro points on Monday. Fingers crossed i'll shed those pesky 14lbs!!  
Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Lisa, good to see you again! How was your friend's wedding- was your bridesmaids dress ok? You did really well to lose the 1 1/2 stone!

AFM:

Monday (well Tuesday because I was away for the bank holiday) Weigh-in: 2 lbs lost this week, 12 lbs lost in total

I really ought to start doing a Friday weigh-in because on a Monday its all half weeks ie. this is 3 1/2 weeks since the start of the diet... I will try to remmeber to weigh-in on Friday from now on 

I'd really like to lose another 2 lbs this week so that I will have lost a stone by my next GP apt next Tuesday *fingers crossed*

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## lmb15

Well done Els!! My friend's wedding was really good, thanks. Te bridesmaid dress wasn't perfect but the colours were lovely and it looked good on photos, which is all that matters.
I've still not started back on Weight Watchers, keep finding excuses to delay! However, i'm definitely starting on monday after a hen weekend which will no doubt be full of fatty foods and lots of alcohol!!
Hope everyone has a great weekend,
Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Lisa - I'm gald you had a good time despite the dress lol. I hope you have a great time over the hen weekend! I'm sure you'll get back on track after that!

AFM - 

Friday weigh-in: 1 lb lost since Tuesday, 13 lbs lost in four weeks


How's everyone else?

PS. Thought I better add: DW has now lost 10 lbs


----------



## lmb15

Well, i started back on Weight Watchers on Monday. So far, so hungry!!   
One of my friends is going to be joining me on my weekly Monday weigh ins, so hopefully that'll give me the motivation to get thin!!
Good luck everyone.
Lisa x


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey Ladies 

Well done to you all, Lost so far 4Ibs in 2 weeks  

Love and baby dust to you all 

BEcki xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Well done Becki, 4lbs is excellent!

Lisa- I hope you're doing ok with WW, good luck for your Monday Weigh-in!

AFM:

Friday weigh-in: 1 lb lost this week, 14 lbs lost in 5 weeks


----------



## b&amp;l

Wednesday will be my recorded weigh in day, as of last weds (sep 7th) I was 190lbs so have lost 6lbs in 5 weeks which is pathetic need to buck my ideas up

Lea x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Lea - 6 lbs in 5 weeks is still going in the right direction!!  Good luck for your weigh-in tomorrow 

Lisa- I think your WW meeting was yesterday? How did you get on?

Hows everyone else getting on? 


PS. Just wanted to add... Does anyone else feel like BMI is just discrimination against short people?!?!?


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Everyone, where's everyone gone?

Sorry I've been awol for the last couple of weeks, my weight stayed the same but my clothes felt looser so I think I was loosing inches instead of lbs.

Anyway, my Friday weigh-in: 2 lbs lost this week, 18 lbs in total (8 weeks)

DW has now lost 16 lbs


----------



## lmb15

Hey! Sorry, we were without internet for a bit due to redecorating for the imminent arrival of the babies. On top of that, i don't appear to have any time to get near the laptop any more!
I lost 2lb one week, put 1lb on the next and 2lb on the week after. So i'm fatter than when i started!!!
I'd been really slack though and not really dieting at all, so no surprises here. 
I started back on weight watchers again yesterday and am trying to be really good. I'll be weighing in with my friend on Friday. At least she put on weight the last 2 weeks too!!!
So, i'm currently 12lb heavier than when i was bridesmaid for my friend in June. So, 19lb to lose in total now. I'd like it all gone by Christmas, so need to get my  into gear big time!

Emma, sounds like you and DW are doing really well. Keep up the good work! 

Lisa x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Lisa- Congratulations again on the arrival of India and Evan! I hope Laura is doing well 

I've now lost 21 lbs (in 12 weeks), and DW has lost 23 lbs... she's over taken me a bit now!


----------



## Tmb1986

Hi everyone,

I am with slimming world as my girlfriend lost nearly 11 stone on it and currently maintains her target weight. My first weigh in was last Monday and I lost 6 lbs, my second weigh in is tomorrow. 

This week will be hard we are going to the cinema, having a meal out with friends and also going to my sisters for a Chinese. However, I will strict on myself. 

T


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Everyone 

1 lb off for me this week, 22 lbs in total (in 13 weeks).

DW has now lost 24 lbs.

How's everyone getting on?


----------



## Tmb1986

Hi everyone,

I lost a 1 lbs this week, I was expecting to put on some pounds. Especially when I pigged out with a takeaway on Friday, this was after my sister who is younger than me told me that she is trying for her third child. I am happy for her, although I cried on the way back home just because my sister has money troubles and sometimes does not have enough money to even feed herself some days. She is always being cut off...

I am just feeling abit down, even though I know we are in no position to have one just yet. She even said that my broodiness was not that big of a deal as it can not be as bad as hers as she is surrounded by babies all the time.  

Just needed to vent.


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi T,

Its good that you manged to loose a pound despite the takeaway!

I'm sorry you're having a hard time with your sister, it must be difficult to have someone you're close to already have children and for them to not understand what its like for you  I don't really know anyone with children (DW has nephews but they dont live close by so we only see them a couple of times  a year).

I hope you have a more positive week this week 

I'll be back tomorrow for my weigh-in


----------



## magsandemma

HI all


How are you all doing?


We are going back to the clinic for our review and to plan next fet after xmas, so am looking to loose as much weight as poss before xmas, I am looking at doing the tony ferguson diet as my eating habits are just out of control even tho I have managed to loose a stone on SW I have gone off the wagon big time and just think I need to start from scratch with something that will reduce my appetite and is a bit more restrictive as my portion sizes arent good either.  So if anyone has any advice on this diet then I would be grateful.  I am planning on starting it next tuesday.


Maggie
xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Maggie,

I'm afraid I haven't heard of the Tony Ferguson Diet, what is it about?

I'm doing the Harcombe Diet, which is about not eating any processed foods and also not eating 'fats' and 'carbs' together; most people think this sounds a bit strange, but it also stops you craving things like bread/pasta and sugary food, so you don't miss them.  I've lost 23 lbs since August and DW has lost 26 lbs. 

Emma  x x x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi Emma


Great weight loss for you and dw.


Tony ferguson is a meal replacement diet that has been devised by a pharmicist, however you replace 2 meals a day with a soup/shake/munch bar and then have one mainly protien and veg meal a day, although you have 2 sevings of fuit a day and 3 of veg for snacks, you also have a list of veg that are unlimited for when need to snack so it sounded a bit more appealing to me than any of the other meal replacement diets as they were too restrictive for me, I was doing sw and was doing really well but I have a big issue with portion control and eating for the sake of it really, so thought I need to strip back to basics and start afresh really and you can be on the weightloss phase for anything from 2wks so am hoping that can do it til xmas then move to transition which is just replacing one meal after xmas when looking at starting treatment.  Sorry to waffle on, anyhow its day on and have had a munch bar for brekkie and a shake for lunch along with some fruit for snacks so fingers crossed it works!!


Good luck
Maggie


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Maggie,

I did the Tesco meal replacement drinks last year and lost 2 stone for our CP (then put it all back on at the begining of this year   I found that it worked as long as I actually had the lunchtime one- I kept being too busy at work to stop for 'lunch' which meant I was too hungry in the evening and so ate things I shouldn't have had.

I like the 'diet' I'm doing now, but you have to be good at planning what your going to have and you have to have the time to make your meals (its difficult to just grab something when your out and about), so today for lunch I've got a selection pack of cheeses.

Emma x x x


----------



## Tmb1986

Hi Everyone,

How was everyone's week? Had a good week this week after losing a pound for four weeks, I managed to lose 2lb this week very happy with that result as it means I have 2lb to go before I lose my first stone! 

Hoping everyone had a big weight loss this week  

T x


----------



## magsandemma

HI all


Well done on your losses


I had first weigh in on this diet (I have been on many lol) on Tues and lost 4lb so am pleased with that, I weighed again this morning and it says another 1.5lb off so hoping that next week I will for the first time in about 6yrs get under 15stone, so that is spurring me on loads!  Its funny I dont feel hungry at all on this plan and I have to remind myself to have my shake in the day lol am loving chicken salads tho they are my best friend at the mo!  So between sw and this since July I have lost 18lb so thats great.


We are going for another FER cycle in january so I want to lose more weight for that too so lots of things that are keeping me on track at the mo.


Good luck for any more weigh ins this week


Maggie
xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi T, Hi Maggie

Well done both of you!

Quick update from me: In the last 2 weeks I've lost 2 lbs so I've now lost 25 lbs and DW has lost an incredible 30 lbs in total  

Funnily enough, I'm now back to the weight I was last year for our CP... but I feel slimmer. I'm now in size 14 clothes (with the occasional size 12 t-shirt) where as last year I was still in my size 16s.

T, good luck for your first stone loss 

Emma


----------



## magsandemma

Hi emma


Well done to you and your partner thats great losses!!!


Well today was week 2 weigh in and lost another 4lbs!!  So very pleased thats 8lb in 2wks, so since august thats 22lb, sooo pleased I wanted to get 2 stone off before next treatment in January and thats within reach now, I havent been this week for many yrs so definately good to spur me on and carry on losing the weight!!


Good luck to all for your weigh ins this week


Maggie
xx


----------



## Mish3434

Maggie, Fab loss hun, you are doing great    

Emma, Are you still doing the Harcombe diet?

Shelley x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Maggie, that's fantastic well done! And well done for getting into a new stone bracket, in the last couple of weeks I managed to sneek under the 13 stone mark, it's nice to have a different number at the start when you write your weight down isn't it? (if you know what I mean)

Hi Shelley, yep I'm still doing the Harcombe Diet (and still enjoying my bacon and egg breakfasts!)

Emma x


----------



## kamelahee33

Been a while since anyone has posted but I will give a go any way. 21 pounds and counting!


----------

